# Ucrain: Putin attacca centrale atomica. Boris:"Minaccia mondiale".



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

*Aggiornamento: l'Ucraina ha annunciato che la centrale atomica è in sicurezza. Ora è sotto il controllo dei russi. *

PESANTI COMBATTIMENTI NELLA NOTTE PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA (COMPLESSO NUCLEARE PIÙ GRANDE D'EUROPA).
VIDEO ONLINE MOSTRANO DEL FUMO PROVENIRE DALLA CENTRALE E I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERE LA CENTRALE PER VIA DEI COMBATTIMENTI.
LE AUTORITÀ UCRAINE AVVERTONO CHE UN INCIDENTE CAUSATO DAI COMBATTIMENTI POTREBBE AVERE CONSEGUENZE CATASTROFICHE.

La centrale nucleare, è parzialmente in fiamme, nonostante ciò continua ad essere colpita! I colpi arrivano da carri armati e mortai arrivati a ridosso dell'impianto

Boris:"Con questo attacco Putin minaccia l'Europa intera".


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> PESANTI COMBATTIMENTI NELLA NOTTE PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA (COMPLESSO NUCLEARE PIÙ GRANDE D'EUROPA).
> VIDEO ONLINE MOSTRANO DEL FUMO PROVENIRE DALLA CENTRALE E I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERE LA CENTRALE PER VIA DEI COMBATTIMENTI.
> LE AUTORITÀ UCRAINE AVVERTONO CHE UN INCIDENTE CAUSATO DAI COMBATTIMENTI POTREBBE AVERE CONSEGUENZE CATASTROFICHE.
> 
> ...



Si arrendessero sti c. di ucraini. Ci stanno trascinando tutti nel baratro. Con questo Putin completamente impazzito e fuori di testa non si ragiona.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2022)

adesso dovrebbe essere tutto ok


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> PESANTI COMBATTIMENTI NELLA NOTTE PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA (COMPLESSO NUCLEARE PIÙ GRANDE D'EUROPA).
> VIDEO ONLINE MOSTRANO DEL FUMO PROVENIRE DALLA CENTRALE E I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERE LA CENTRALE PER VIA DEI COMBATTIMENTI.
> LE AUTORITÀ UCRAINE AVVERTONO CHE UN INCIDENTE CAUSATO DAI COMBATTIMENTI POTREBBE AVERE CONSEGUENZE CATASTROFICHE.
> 
> ...


Vedete quello che vi dicevo ieri ? Questo non si ferma davanti a nulla.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: l'Ucraina ha annunciato che la centrale atomica è in sicurezza. Ora è sotto il controllo dei russi. *
> 
> PESANTI COMBATTIMENTI NELLA NOTTE PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA (COMPLESSO NUCLEARE PIÙ GRANDE D'EUROPA).
> VIDEO ONLINE MOSTRANO DEL FUMO PROVENIRE DALLA CENTRALE E I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERE LA CENTRALE PER VIA DEI COMBATTIMENTI.
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si arrendessero sti c. di ucraini. Ci stanno trascinando tutti nel baratro*. Con questo Putin completamente impazzito e fuori di testa non si ragiona.*



Quando sarebbe stato possibile farlo "ragionare" i governanti occidentali hanno pensato solo a farci affari. 
Mi pare che pure alcuni dei nostri politici esprimevano ammirazione per Putin.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: l'Ucraina ha annunciato che la centrale atomica è in sicurezza. Ora è sotto il controllo dei russi. *
> 
> PESANTI COMBATTIMENTI NELLA NOTTE PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA (COMPLESSO NUCLEARE PIÙ GRANDE D'EUROPA).
> VIDEO ONLINE MOSTRANO DEL FUMO PROVENIRE DALLA CENTRALE E I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERE LA CENTRALE PER VIA DEI COMBATTIMENTI.
> ...


Questa é grave, non ha nessun senso logico ciò che stan facendo li


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questa é grave, non ha nessun senso logico ciò che stan facendo li



Per Putin avrà sicuramente un senso logico.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

spettacolare che in Italia attaccano solo Salvini perchè ha detto "questi sono i profughi veri che scappano, non quelli finti delle ONG" quando poi in Europa a votare contro sono stati Austria e gruppo Visegrad
su questo non dicono niente gli internauti sentinelli del razzismo...sono stati fino a notte fonda a causa di questi.
grazie alla contrarietà di questi paesi è passato solo con un emendamento: protezione di rifugiato temporaneo solo per gli ucraini, per gli stranieri in Ucraina serve il regolare permesso di soggiorno e pure così lo stato che li ospita potrà scegliere se far valere la protezione di cui sopra oppure immetterli nel classico percorso di rifugiati se ne hanno i requisiti
questo si aggiunge al fatto che chi non è ucraino sta avendo problemi a uscire dal paese, viene discriminato


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Aggiornamenti economici random dalla grande patria:

Nel tentativo di risollevare la moneta locale, le commissioni estere per l'acquisto del rublo passano dal 30% al 12%, mentre non c'è più iva sull'acquisto di minerali preziosi lasciati in depositi di stato.

Non so cos'altro gli è rimasto per salvare il sistema finanziario.. tra l'altro, una marea di persone da lunedì sono senza lavoro


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: l'Ucraina ha annunciato che la centrale atomica è in sicurezza. Ora è sotto il controllo dei russi. *
> 
> PESANTI COMBATTIMENTI NELLA NOTTE PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA (COMPLESSO NUCLEARE PIÙ GRANDE D'EUROPA).
> VIDEO ONLINE MOSTRANO DEL FUMO PROVENIRE DALLA CENTRALE E I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERE LA CENTRALE PER VIA DEI COMBATTIMENTI.
> ...


solito copione, ormai non ci casco più...ogni volta che si avvicina a una centrale nucleare gli influencer ucraini, perchè ormai passano più tempo sui social che sui campi di battaglia, latrano di disfatte epiche.
e c'è chi ancora va dietro sui media "sfiorata Chernobyl"...ma quando mai, quell'incidente ha tutta una dinamica interna dovuta a imperizia più giorni interi di omertà che hanno aggravato tutto non certo degli spari da fuori...


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Non so cos'altro gli è rimasto per salvare il sistema finanziario.


La Cina, che gli presterà soldi e gli comprerà assets e aziende a prezzi stracciati. Poi metteranno su insieme un sistema di pagamenti diverso da Swift


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solito copione, ormai non ci casco più...ogni volta che si avvicina a una centrale nucleare gli influencer ucraini, perchè ormai passano più tempo sui social che sui campi di battaglia, latrano di disfatte epiche.
> e c'è chi ancora va dietro sui media "sfiorata Chernobyl"...ma quando mai, quell'incidente ha tutta una dinamica interna dovuta a imperizia più giorni interi di omertà che hanno aggravato tutto non certo degli spari da fuori...



Siamo nel 2022, ci sono webcam piazzate ovunque, io stesso che sono una frana al PC l ho trovata in 1 minuto, un'intera organizzazione di categoria si è mossa subito, e si vede chiaramente che una bomba la colpisce. La storia è riportata anche dalla stampa russa, anche se ore dopo, salvo non parlare di incendio nè di vigili del fuoco bloccati. Ma magari hai ragione tu ed io sono un boccalone, ma non riesco a capire come tu ed altri riescano a basare sentenze solo con l'istinto il vento che tira.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si arrendessero sti c. di ucraini. Ci stanno trascinando tutti nel baratro. Con questo Putin completamente impazzito e fuori di testa non si ragiona.


Interessante questa visione.
Quindi Putin attacca, loro si difendono e gli Ucraini ci stanno trascinando nel baratro?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Cina, che gli presterà soldi e gli comprerà assets e aziende a prezzi stracciati. Poi metteranno su insieme un sistema di pagamenti diverso da Swift



Probabile, ma manca sempre la % europea. Inoltre, a chiudere ci vuole due secondi, a riaprire di più. Mah..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti economici random dalla grande patria:
> 
> Nel tentativo di risollevare la moneta locale, le commissioni estere per l'acquisto del rublo passano dal 30% al 12%, mentre non c'è più iva sull'acquisto di minerali preziosi lasciati in depositi di stato.
> 
> Non so cos'altro gli è rimasto per salvare il sistema finanziario.. tra l'altro, una marea di persone da lunedì sono senza lavoro



ne parlavo ieri con amici, incredibile nella società moderna come l'occidente abbia praticamente distrutto l'economia Russa in un mese. 

Siamo in un mondo globalizzato, la Russia ha gran parte della sua economia basata sugli export, si sta pianificando di dipendere sempre meno dalla Russia. Grossi colossi che garantiscono tanti posti di lavoro stanno scappando (vedi Ikea e altri). 

Questa manovra farà più danni alla Russia di qualsiasi vantaggio sarà mai in grado di ottenere con questa guerra. Questa è stata la mania di un folle, che forse credeva che l'occidente sarebbe rimasto a guardare. 

Nell'epoca dell'indignazione social purtroppo non è possibile, e credo che questa sia la prima guerra Europea combattuta con i social e l'opinione pubblica mondiale pressante


----------



## sunburn (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solito copione, ormai non ci casco più...ogni volta che si avvicina a una centrale nucleare gli influencer ucraini, perchè ormai passano più tempo sui social che sui campi di battaglia, latrano di disfatte epiche.
> e c'è chi ancora va dietro sui media "sfiorata Chernobyl"...ma quando mai, quell'incidente ha tutta una dinamica interna dovuta a imperizia più giorni interi di omertà che hanno aggravato tutto non certo degli spari da fuori...


Ti rivelo un segreto. Quando dicono “sfiorata Chernobyl" si riferiscono alle possibili conseguenze di un incidente nucleare, a prescindere da quali siano le cause.
Ti rivelo un altro segreto. Quando ti dicono “è finito il latte, puoi fare un salto al supermercato?”, tu non devi entrare nel supermercato, fare un saltello e andartene, ma devi prendere il latte(il saltello puoi farlo se ti va, ma non è necessario).


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti rivelo un segreto. Quando dicono “sfiorata Chernobyl" si riferiscono alle possibili conseguenze di un incidente nucleare, a prescindere da quali siano le cause.
> Ti rivelo un altro segreto. Quando ti dicono “è finito il latte, puoi fare un salto al supermercato?”, tu non devi entrare nel supermercato, fare un saltello e andartene, ma devi prendere il latte(il saltello puoi farlo se ti va, ma non è necessario).



Non è che Putin ha dichiarato all truppe "andiamo in Ucraina che facciamo il botto" ?


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Siamo nel 2022, ci sono webcam piazzate ovunque, io stesso che sono una frana al PC l ho trovata in 1 minuto, un'intera organizzazione di categoria si è mossa subito, e si vede chiaramente che una bomba la colpisce. La storia è riportata anche dalla stampa russa, anche se ore dopo, salvo non parlare di incendio nè di vigili del fuoco bloccati. Ma magari hai ragione tu ed io sono un boccalone, ma non riesco a capire come tu ed altri riescano a basare sentenze solo con l'istinto il vento che tira.


se per tre volte dicono le stesse cose per poi smentirle...è una settimana che succede eh, ad una certa basta crederci
le centrali sono costruite per reggere ad interventi esterni con la parte più importante che è protetta, se vedi il fumo o il fuoco non significa che ci siano radiazioni con tutti in pericolo come millantano.


----------



## Masanijey (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se per tre volte dicono le stesse cose per poi smentirle...è una settimana che succede eh, ad una certa basta crederci
> le centrali sono costruite per reggere ad interventi esterni con la parte più importante che è protetta, se vedi il fumo o il fuoco non significa che ci siano radiazioni con tutti in pericolo come millantano.


A prescindere da quanto ci si sia effettivamente avvicinati al rischio di far incazzare la centrale, ma Dio Santo, ti sembra la location adatta per mettersi a giocare con i petardi? Questo si può dire o è propaganda USA?


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si arrendessero sti c. di ucraini. Ci stanno trascinando tutti nel baratro. Con questo Putin completamente impazzito e fuori di testa non si ragiona.


Concordo.

Vedi tu se devo sparire per gli ucraini..


----------



## Giofa (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se per tre volte dicono le stesse cose per poi smentirle...è una settimana che succede eh, ad una certa basta crederci
> le centrali sono costruite per reggere ad interventi esterni con la parte più importante che è protetta, se vedi il fumo o il fuoco non significa che ci siano radiazioni con tutti in pericolo come millantano.


No però capisci che è il primo pensiero che ognuno fa? Non è che perchè ci sono sistemi di sicurezza allora va bene se giocano alla guerra accanto alla centrale e, se dovesse uscire fumo, tranquilli.
Sarei d'accordo con te se millantassero gli attacchi vicino alle centrali per far clamore, ma qui la notizia è reale.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando sarebbe stato possibile farlo "ragionare" i governanti occidentali hanno pensato solo a farci affari.
> Mi pare che pure alcuni dei nostri politici esprimevano ammirazione per Putin.


Esatto. Prima gli leccano l’ano e ora lo condannano.
È tutto uno schifo


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Vedi tu se devo sparire per gli ucraini..


ma se gli stiamo mandando soldi militari armi etc ....


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> No però capisci che è il primo pensiero che ognuno fa? Non è che perchè ci sono sistemi di sicurezza allora va bene se giocano alla guerra accanto alla centrale e, se dovesse uscire fumo, tranquilli.
> Sarei d'accordo con te se millantassero gli attacchi vicino alle centrali per far clamore, ma qui la notizia è reale.


certo che lo capisco, pure io la prima volta quando stavano vicino a Chernobyl ancora attiva mi sono preoccupato anche se a mente fredda non aveva alcun senso visto che i primi a morire sarebbero stati i russi lì per non parlare dei paesi confinianti con l'Ucraina coinvolti (Bielorussia, Russia)
dopo qualche ora smentirono tutto...come stavolta, pure allora stavano combattendo veramente per cui io mi riferivo al fatto di "tutta Europa in pericolo" non che fosse falso il combattimento


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Siamo nel 2022, ci sono webcam piazzate ovunque, io stesso che sono una frana al PC l ho trovata in 1 minuto, un'intera organizzazione di categoria si è mossa subito, e si vede chiaramente che una bomba la colpisce. La storia è riportata anche dalla stampa russa, anche se ore dopo, salvo non parlare di incendio nè di vigili del fuoco bloccati. Ma magari hai ragione tu ed io sono un boccalone, ma non riesco a capire come tu ed altri riescano a basare sentenze solo con l'istinto il vento che tira.


Non so quale sia la verità in questo caso, ma è certo che le notizie che vengono da quel teatro di guerra non sono sempre vere ed affidabili. Che siano fonti ucraine o fonti russe.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se per tre volte dicono le stesse cose per poi smentirle...è una settimana che succede eh, ad una certa basta crederci
> le centrali sono costruite per reggere ad interventi esterni con la parte più importante che è protetta, se vedi il fumo o il fuoco non significa che ci siano radiazioni con tutti in pericolo come millantano.



Non le hanno smentite, e che *****, dove è stato smentito? La bomba ha colpito l'unità e l'incendio c'è stato, questo è OGGETTIVO. I pompieri e i dipendenti della sicurezza non potevano entrare, questo È OGGETTIVO. Hanno anche detto che finché c'è corrente E i generatori sono ok la centrale è sicura al 100%, questo è OGGETTIVO. Ma se tu non fai entrare a controllare la situazione, per 3 volte ti a bene, per altre 30 pure, ma basta una volta ed è finita la guerra. Se sono sicurissime, è perchè ci sono dei protocolli di sicurezza, e se tu non li fai rispettare, è ovvio che parte l'allarmismo.


----------



## Giofa (4 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Vedi tu se devo sparire per gli ucraini..


Posso capirvi, ma lo trovo terribilmente egoista. E' come se domani ci attaccase la Corea del Nord e siccome ha la bomba nucleare dovremmo arrenderci senza rompere troppo le scatole per non disturbare gli altri e finire sotto il controllo di un folle. E' troppo facile parlare sulla pelle degli altri


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. *Prima gli leccano l’ano e ora lo condannano.*
> È tutto uno schifo



I nostri "statisti" sono coerenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti economici random dalla grande patria:
> 
> Nel tentativo di risollevare la moneta locale, le commissioni estere per l'acquisto del rublo passano dal 30% al 12%, mentre non c'è più iva sull'acquisto di minerali preziosi lasciati in depositi di stato.
> 
> Non so cos'altro gli è rimasto per salvare il sistema finanziario.. tra l'altro, una marea di persone da lunedì sono senza lavoro


Ci credo che han tagliato le commissioni sul Rublo, quanto ha perso? Il 60/70% in 10 giorni ?
Minerali preziosi invece è un ottima opportunità.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non so quale sia la verità in questo caso, ma è certo che le notizie che vengono da quel teatro di guerra non sono sempre vere ed affidabili. Che siano fonti ucraine o fonti russe.



Eh no eh, non si può mettere TUTTO in dubbio, è stato pubblicato e confermato di tutto. Sennò allora chiediamoci pure se stanno veramente facendo la guerra o è solo un'invenzione dei media e si chiude ogni discorso.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Eh no eh, non si può mettere TUTTO in dubbio, è stato pubblicato e confermato di tutto. Sennò allora chiediamoci pure se stanno veramente facendo la guerra o è solo un'invenzione dei media e si chiude ogni discorso.


qualcuno arriverà a dire anche questo...pazienta un pò e vedrai..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Come predetto, presto passeremo dalle mascherine chirurgiche a quelle anti gas.

Dannati alieni gialli (e loro alleati, chiunque siano, non mi importa).


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma se gli stiamo mandando soldi militari armi etc ....


Lo so non finirà mai, sarà sempre peggio


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci credo che han tagliato le commissioni sul Rublo, quanto ha perso? Il 60/70% in 10 giorni ?
> Minerali preziosi invece è un ottima opportunità.




Molto meno, finché regge la speculazione dei trader(probabile che per un paio di giorni lo farà), rublo/€ è passato da 95 a 120, ora si è attestato a 115.

Per i minerali preziosi, dovresti andare in Russia fisicamente ad acquistarli però .. vale sui depositi


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Eh no eh, non si può mettere TUTTO in dubbio, è stato pubblicato e confermato di tutto. Sennò allora chiediamoci pure se stanno veramente facendo la guerra o è solo un'invenzione dei media e si chiude ogni discorso.


leggi il messaggio dopo, mi riferisco alle radiazioni che metterebbero tutti in pericolo non ai combattimenti in zona centrali.
vogliono controllare le centrali nucleari per dare più pressione a Kiev, non distruggerle tutte e morire fino all'Atlantico
infatti è stato smentito anche stavolta dal governo ucraino: "nessun aumento di radiazione, sicurezza sotto controllo"


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Posso capirvi, ma lo trovo terribilmente egoista. E' come se domani ci attaccase la Corea del Nord e siccome ha la bomba nucleare dovremmo arrenderci senza rompere troppo le scatole per non disturbare gli altri e finire sotto il controllo di un folle. E' troppo facile parlare sulla pelle degli altri


Capisco il tuo discorso e si è vero è egoista. Ma loro rischiano di tirarci giù tutti. L’esempio che fai c’entra poco perché con noi si schiererebbe tutta la nato.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso e si è vero è egoista. Ma loro rischiano di tirarci giù tutti. L’esempio che fai c’entra poco perché con noi si schiererebbe tutta la nato.



Forse qualcuno si rifiuta di capire che - se non si trova il modo di fermare subito la guerra in atto - non avrà un futuro di cui preoccuparsi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I nostri "statisti" sono coerenti


Stanno facendo una figuraccia mondiale.
Noi prima armiamo e glorifichiamo il nemico e poi lo combattiamo. Geniale


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Molto meno, finché regge la speculazione dei trader(probabile che per un paio di giorni lo farà), rublo/€ è passato da 95 a 120, ora si è attestato a 115.
> 
> Per i minerali preziosi, dovresti andare in Russia fisicamente ad acquistarli però .. vale sui depositi


Devi vedere l arbitraggio sulle piattaforme di crypto  .
E niente minerali allora, non posso volarci


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
> Hai capito Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...



Nulla di strano. In tutte le Nazioni credo siano previste misure per proteggere i governanti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Molto meno, finché regge la speculazione dei trader(probabile che per un paio di giorni lo farà), rublo/€ è passato da 95 a 120, ora si è attestato a 115.
> 
> Per i minerali preziosi, dovresti andare in Russia fisicamente ad acquistarli però .. vale sui depositi



ma i prezzi del Rubblo non sono reali. non esistono praticamente operazioni di mercato, volatilizzate e sono state imposte commissioni del 30% per chi vende rubbli. L'unica entità che agise è la Banca Centrale Russa. Il rubblo quota già a 150-170 per 1 dollaro nel mercato "reale"


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo una figuraccia mondiale.
> Noi prima armiamo e glorifichiamo il nemico e poi lo combattiamo. Geniale



Fino a quando proponi buoni affari non importa se sei un dittatore sanguinario.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggi il messaggio dopo, mi riferisco alle radiazioni che metterebbero tutti in pericolo non ai combattimenti in zona centrali.
> vogliono controllare le centrali nucleari per dare più pressione a Kiev, non distruggerle tutte e morire fino all'Atlantico
> infatti è stato smentito anche stavolta dal governo ucraino: "nessun aumento di radiazione, sicurezza sotto controllo"



La "smentita" è arrivata dopo 10 minuti dagli appelli del sindaco, non dopo ore, se rileggi anche i post di ieri notte miei e di darren Marshall. Il portavoce della centrale, riassumo un po' alla rinfusa non ha detto "sicurezza sotto controllo" all'inizio, ha detto "non ci sono aumenti di radiazioni, ma dobbiamo entrare e controllare che sia tutto ok, e da 30 minuti non si riesce neanche a spegnere l'incendio perchè sparano a vista". Poi, una volta entrato, ha dichiarato che era tutto in sicurezza. Non si è nascosto nulla, nessun inghippo, ma è da irresponsabili (lol) rischiare lo 0,0001% di un disastro per non far passare vigili del fuoco e tecnici.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Devi vedere l arbitraggio sulle piattaforme di crypto  .



Vero, mi ero dimenticato di questo piccolissimo dettaglio..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma i prezzi del Rubblo non sono reali. non esistono praticamente operazioni di mercato, volatilizzate e sono state imposte commissioni del 30% per chi vende rubbli. L'unica entità che agise è la Banca Centrale Russa. Il rubblo quota già a 150-170 per 1 dollaro nel mercato "reale"


A ecco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Se fosse esplosa quella centrale che è 10 volte più grande di Chernobyl comunque sarebbe immediatamente finita anche la guerra e tutto l'esercito russo sarebbe rimasto contaminato.
Mi sfugge il senso per i russi di farla saltare in aria, anche solo il rischio.


----------



## Butcher (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
> Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...


Giusto che si salvi un ultra ottantenne in caso di apocalisse.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se fosse esplosa quella centrale che è 10 volte più grande di Chernobyl comunque sarebbe immediatamente finita anche la guerra e tutto l'esercito russo sarebbe rimasto contaminato.
> Mi sfugge il senso per i russi di farla saltare in aria, anche solo il rischio.


sopratutto creare disastri nucleari con bombe o centrali in una terra vicina, è un suicidio.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse qualcuno si rifiuta di capire che - se non si trova il modo di fermare subito la guerra in atto - non avrà in futuro di cui preoccuparsi.


Evidentemente è difficile da capire..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sopratutto creare disastri nucleari con bombe o centrali in una terra vicina, è un suicidio.



Già mi è difficile comprendere questa svolta folle di Putin dopo anni in cui comunque le relazioni internazionali le gestiva in altro modo.

Ma mi è impossibile pensare che sia impazzito ogni singolo soldato russo. Le radiazioni atomiche sono ben peggio di un proiettile in testa.
Credo che nemmeno i kamikaze ISIS accetterebbero un tal destino con leggerezza, nemmeno con la promessa di 1000 vergini in paradiso.

Boh, c'è qualcosa che non quadra, io siceramente non capisco.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
> Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...



Che siano maledetti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già mi è difficile comprendere questa svolta folle di Putin dopo anni in cui comunque le relazioni internazionali le gestiva in altro modo.
> 
> Ma mi è impossibile pensare che sia impazzito ogni singolo soldato russo. Le radiazioni atomiche sono ben peggio di un proiettile in testa.
> Credo che nemmeno i kamikaze ISIS accetterebbeo un tal destino con leggerezza, nemmeno con la promessa di 1000 vergini in paradiso.
> ...



ma era tutto calcolato. Atto infimo in quanto è proibito utilizzare armi nei pressi delle centrali nucleari, ma alla fine la guerra sporca sta venendo fuori sempre di più. lanciando qualche razzo e sparando contro l'edificio hanno fatto attivare il protocollo di sicurezza che ha portato in stand-by 5 dei 6 reattori nucleari. L'obiettivo era quello, togliere elettricità all'Ucraina. E questa centrale è enorme, produce elettricità per milioni di persone.


----------



## mabadi (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Putin avrà sicuramente un senso logico.


certo è la minaccia del nucleare.
Ora bisogna scegliere se accettare oggi il ricatto o no.
E se si decide di accettare il ricatto bisognerà anche stabilire qual è il limite invalicabile oltre il quale siamo disposti ad accettare il rischio di un guerra nucleare.
Purtroppo non abbiamo molte scelte.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma era tutto calcolato. Atto infimo in quanto è proibito utilizzare armi nei pressi delle centrali nucleari, ma alla fine la guerra sporca sta venendo fuori sempre di più. lanciando qualche razzo e sparando contro l'edificio hanno fatto attivare il protocollo di sicurezza che ha portato in stand-by 5 dei 6 reattori nucleari. L'obiettivo era quello, togliere elettricità all'Ucraina. E questa centrale è enorme, produce elettricità per milioni di persone.



Il ministero della difesa russo ha appena dichiarato che sono stati gli ucraini. Ora a chi crediamo? È proprio un bel dubbio..


----------



## GP7 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se fosse esplosa quella centrale che è 10 volte più grande di Chernobyl comunque sarebbe immediatamente finita anche la guerra e tutto l'esercito russo sarebbe rimasto contaminato.
> Mi sfugge il senso per i russi di farla saltare in aria, anche solo il rischio.


Anche perché un soldato sa che in guerra può morire in ogni occasione e poco gli sposta personalmente se questo accade in una centrale nucleare o lungo una spiaggia. Ma faccio fatica a capire come un soldato russo non possa pensare agli effetti sulla propria gente di combattere una guerra presso la centrale nucleare più grande d'Europa. Se nemmeno questo costituisce un deterrente allora non so cosa possa fermarli.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma era tutto calcolato. Atto infimo in quanto è proibito utilizzare armi nei pressi delle centrali nucleari, ma alla fine la guerra sporca sta venendo fuori sempre di più. lanciando qualche razzo e sparando contro l'edificio hanno fatto attivare il protocollo di sicurezza che ha portato in stand-by 5 dei 6 reattori nucleari. L'obiettivo era quello, togliere elettricità all'Ucraina. E questa centrale è enorme, produce elettricità per milioni di persone.


allora gli basterebbe disattivare la turbina a vapore collegata alla centrale, non è necessario scherzare con il nucleare, c'è della follia in quello che fanno.
Questi sono passati dalle pure minacce ad azioni vere e proprie


----------



## unbreakable (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se fosse esplosa quella centrale che è 10 volte più grande di Chernobyl comunque sarebbe immediatamente finita anche la guerra e tutto l'esercito russo sarebbe rimasto contaminato.
> Mi sfugge il senso per i russi di farla saltare in aria, anche solo il rischio.



può sembrare una ipotesi di complotto estremo ..ma come mai i cinesi gli hanno chiesto a putin di rimandare l'assalto all'ucraina dopo le olimpiadi e lui ha comunque acconsentito..sinceramente questa cosa mi ha fatto pensare se poi la devo collegare a wuhan di qualche anno fa..

non vorrei che a qualche asiatico sia saltato il tik di riorganizzare la ricchezza nei continenti..con la promessa di spartizione di terre europee..vedremo in futuro (se saremo ancora qua ovviamente)


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
> Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...


ecco perchè ha rinunciato alla mancetta pensionistica in pompa magna con servizi tv...nel bunker ha già i confort


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Marzo 2022)

qualcuno può spiegarmi cortesemente perchè l'italia è l'unico paese in europa che ha messo lo stato d'emergenza?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> certo è la minaccia del nucleare.
> Ora bisogna scegliere se accettare oggi il ricatto o no.
> E se si decide di accettare il ricatto bisognerà anche stabilire qual è il limite invalicabile oltre il quale siamo disposti ad accettare il rischio di un guerra nucleare.
> Purtroppo non abbiamo molte scelte.



Minaccia però la vedo più quella di Putin di domenica, quando ha attivato il sistema di deterrenza.

Qui più che minaccia, è masochismo disumano. Sto solo cercando di entrare nella testa dei soldati, che per tirare via un po' di corrente sono disposti a una lunga morte dopo atroci sofferenze, a diventare dei contenitori di carne marcia con deformazioni e dolori insostenibili.

Posso comprendere (a fatica) la motivazione religiosa dei tagliagole islamici che hanno avuto il lavaggio del cervello, ma ripeto nemmeno loro accetterrebbero un tal rischio. Si fanno saltare in aria in mille pezzi e bon.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> qualcuno può spiegarmi cortesemente perchè l'italia è l'unico paese in europa che ha messo lo stato d'emergenza?


perchè saremo il centro d'accoglienza d'Europa. Tra l'altro l'ex centro di accoglienza di Mineo in questi giorni si è offerto , vedi tu poi quanti fondi andrà a raccattare tra lavori di ristrutturazione , personale ecc.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto* esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica*.
> Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...



Ovvio  
Male che vada c'è sempre il bunker fatto costruire da Mussolini sul monte Soratte (non credo sia quello predisposto per i nostri "eroi" draghi e mattarella).


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> qualcuno può spiegarmi cortesemente perchè l'italia è l'unico paese in europa che ha messo lo stato d'emergenza?


Noi siamo in stato di emergenza sanitaria che è una cosa ben diversa. 
il perché l ha spiegato l altro giorno un giudice in radio, per come è fatta la nostra costituzione se non fossimo in stato di emergenza emanare una legge o altro richiederebbe mesi. Quindi per non rischiare di aver bisogno qualcosa immediatamente e non poterlo fare ( anche per la guerra del pazzo Russo ) si è ricorso allo stato di emergenza.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

E qui c'è pure chi rivuole il nucleare "pulito". Sarà anche più economico, ma in un mondo come il nostro dove l'essere umano tende a fare qualunque pazzia, è meglio che le centrali nucleari non ci siano.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovvio
> Male che vada c'è sempre il bunker fatto costruire da Mussolini sul monte Soratte (non credo sia quello predisposto per i nostri "eroi" draghi e mattarella).



C'è già dentro Grisanti asserragliato con la mascherina.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E qui c'è pure chi rivuole il nucleare "pulito". Sarà anche più economico, ma in un mondo come il nostro dove l'essere umano tende a fare qualunque pazzia, è meglio che le centrali nucleari non ci siano.


Il nucleare "pulito", non è pericoloso perchè in caso di problemi semplicemente non funziona più.

Al contrario di quelli classici, dove devi materialmente arrestare la reazione nucleare.

Oltre che a poche scorie, ha anche questo vantaggio.

Ad ogni modo, il nucleare pulito, come dicono quelli del settore sono 30 anni che verrà pronto tra 30 anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'è già dentro Grisanti asserragliato con la mascherina.



Giustamente,quello è un posto chiuso e con poca circolazione di aria,non bisogna abbassare la guardia!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*La Russia: "C'e' stata una provocazione creata ad arte dal regime di Kiev con l'obiettivo di accusare la Russia di causare un incidente nucleare. Il personale della centrale è al suo posto, lavora come al solito e monitora i livelli di radiazione".

Agenzia Energia Atomica: "Nessun reattore colpito, nessuna fuoriuscita radioattiva. Riteniamo che l'attacco sia partito dai russi.
Abbiamo alcuni problemi tecnici nel monitoraggio delle radiazioni di Chernobyl, ma nulla di insormontabile."*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il nucleare "pulito", non è pericoloso perchè in caso di problemi semplicemente non funziona più.
> 
> Al contrario di quelli classici, dove devi materialmente arrestare la reazione nucleare.
> 
> ...


Ci sono professori che non sono d'accordo a chiamarlo pulito, ma vabbè, ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino. Secondo me, in Italia si tira in mezzo il nucleare per propaganda politica contro il caro bollette e basta, dubito ci sia un piano serio a riguardo. Inoltre, ci sono articoli che dicono che in realtà non è così economico come dicono e che la Francia debba importare l'elettricità delle sue centrali, a costo alto, per poi venderla sottocosto. Che poi gli italiani abbiano votato contro il nucleare non per "rispetto dell'ambiente", ma per votare contro Berlusconi è un altro discorso.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Noi siamo in stato di emergenza sanitaria che è una cosa ben diversa.
> il perché l ha spiegato l altro giorno un giudice in radio, per come è fatta la nostra costituzione se non fossimo in stato di emergenza emanare una legge o altro richiederebbe mesi. Quindi per non rischiare di aver bisogno qualcosa immediatamente e non poterlo fare ( anche per la guerra del pazzo Russo ) si è ricorso allo stato di emergenza.


perchè gli altri stati in europa sono già dittature? non mi sembra un motivo valido.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'è già dentro Grisanti asserragliato con la mascherina.


Anche Galli, ha replicato il suo bunker del periodo natalizio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia: "C'e' stata una provocazione creata ad arte dal regime di Kiev con l'obiettivo di accusare la Russia di causare un incidente nucleare. Il personale della centrale è al suo posto, lavora come al solito e monitora i livelli di radiazione".
> 
> Agenzia Energia Atomica: "Nessun reattore colpito, nessuna fuoriuscita radioattiva. Riteniamo che l'attacco sia partito dai russi.
> Abbiamo alcuni problemi tecnici nel monitoraggio delle radiazioni di Chernobyl, ma nulla di insormontabile."*



.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
> Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...


Non avrai ingenuamente pensato che ci fosse posto per i cittadini vero?


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questa é grave, non ha nessun senso logico ciò che stan facendo li


Putin: prendere la centrale e tagliare l'elettricità al nemico
Zelensky: resistere fino all'ultimo uomo perché anche oggi domani arriveranno le truppe NATO a salvarlo e a fine guerra gli daranno un posto come segretario ONU
UE: usare l'Ucraina come il porcellino salvadanaio, la spaccano e gli ovini dinastici si prendono i soldi mentre i cocci li tiene pantalone


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia: "*C'e' stata una provocazione creata ad arte dal regime di Kiev con l'obiettivo di accusare la Russia di causare un incidente nucleare*. Il personale della centrale è al suo posto, lavora come al solito e monitora i livelli di radiazione".
> 
> Agenzia Energia Atomica: "Nessun reattore colpito, nessuna fuoriuscita radioattiva. *Riteniamo che l'attacco sia partito dai russi.*
> Abbiamo alcuni problemi tecnici nel monitoraggio delle radiazioni di Chernobyl, ma nulla di insormontabile."



Insomma,come al solito bisognerà lanciare la monetina e fare testa o croce per decidere da chi sia partito l'attacco,dal momento che anche dalle parti di kiev la propaganda è ai massimi livelli.

E dopo la storiella fantasiosa che lo stesso Zelensky aveva raccontato al mondo sui monumenti degli ebrei colpiti dai russi (che stranamente nessuno ha condannato,del resto,secondo alcuni,raccontare balle a ripetizione è lecito in tempo di guerra..) ,anche gli ucraini hanno perso ogni credibilità.

Se fino a 3 giorni fa si dava per scontato che tutte le voci uscite da kiev fossero quelle vere e quelle uscite da mosca quelle false,ora sono entrambe false fino a prova contraria.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sono professori che non sono d'accordo a chiamarlo pulito, ma vabbè, ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino. Secondo me, in Italia si tira in mezzo il nucleare per propaganda politica contro il caro bollette e basta, dubito ci sia un piano serio a riguardo. Inoltre, ci sono articoli che dicono che in realtà non è così economico come dicono e che la Francia debba importare l'elettricità delle sue centrali, a costo alto, per poi venderla sottocosto. Che poi gli italiani abbiano votato contro il nucleare non per "rispetto dell'ambiente", ma per votare contro Berlusconi è un altro discorso.


Boh, questo non lo so.

Davanti ad argomenti che per ovvie ragioni non posso maneggiare perfettamente, tendo a fidarmi di quello che dice la maggioranza

Ad ogni modo, nucleare / solare / eolico / solare / geotermico / idroelettrico, facciano loro, ma qualcosa bisogna comunque inventarsi per avere energia in futuro.

Anche dimenticandosi del riscaldamento globale, dimenticandosi delle questioni geopolitiche, tra 30,50 o 100 anni non è detto che ci sia tutta questa abbondanza di combustibili fossili.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia: "C'e' stata una provocazione creata ad arte dal regime di Kiev con l'obiettivo di accusare la Russia di causare un incidente nucleare. Il personale della centrale è al suo posto, lavora come al solito e monitora i livelli di radiazione".
> 
> Agenzia Energia Atomica: "Nessun reattore colpito, nessuna fuoriuscita radioattiva. Riteniamo che l'attacco sia partito dai russi.
> Abbiamo alcuni problemi tecnici nel monitoraggio delle radiazioni di Chernobyl, ma nulla di insormontabile."*


Non mi fido della Russia, ma non mi fido nemmeno del comico ebreo

Io resto dell’idea che a volere un allargamento(incontrollato) del conflitto non sia solo la Russia. Sempre che la Russia lo voglia davvero


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
> Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...



Poi ci si chiede se uno ha il coraggio di andare in guerra e difendere 'sti soggetti.

Difendersi da chi, poi. Mi sembra siamo già ampiamente sotto occupazione UE, semmai ci liberano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> perchè gli altri stati in europa sono già dittature? non mi sembra un motivo valido.


E?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Io non so chi abbia fatto scoppiare un incendio in una centrale nucleare.

Non è nemmeno importante, chiunque sia stato tra ucraini e russi, è da idioti anche soltanto pensare di andare a sparare li vicino.

Potevamo "morire" tutti stanotte, non so se vi rendete conto.

Difensivamente, ci sta gli Ucraini non vogliano farsele prendere le centrali, a questo punto i russi invece che togliere corrente ai civili, usino altre strategie per prendersi l' Ucraina, hanno rotto le palle.


----------



## darden (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il nucleare "pulito", non è pericoloso perchè in caso di problemi semplicemente non funziona più.
> 
> Al contrario di quelli classici, dove devi materialmente arrestare la reazione nucleare.
> 
> ...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sono professori che non sono d'accordo a chiamarlo pulito, ma vabbè, ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino. Secondo me, in Italia si tira in mezzo il nucleare per propaganda politica contro il caro bollette e basta, dubito ci sia un piano serio a riguardo. Inoltre, ci sono articoli che dicono che in realtà non è così economico come dicono e che la Francia debba importare l'elettricità delle sue centrali, a costo alto, per poi venderla sottocosto. Che poi gli italiani abbiano votato contro il nucleare non per "rispetto dell'ambiente", ma per votare contro Berlusconi è un altro discorso.



Occhio che secondo me state parlando di 2 tipologie di Nucleare diverse:

Fissione nucleare --> L'attuale versione del nucleare che alcuni definiscono pulito, ma in realtà si porta dietro i classici problemi delle scorie e della sicurezza stessa 
Fusione nucleare --> Non esiste ancora usato realmente ma solo tanti esperimenti in corso
In questo caso ovviamente quella in ucraina è una centrale a fissione (come in tutte quelle del mondo) quindi se non funziona più il sistema di raffreddamento sono cavoli amari perchè non credo lì intorno ci siano tante fonti d'acqua per limitare (per quanto si possa) i danni in stile Fukushima.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Occhio che secondo me state parlando di 2 tipologie di Nucleare diverse:
> 
> *Fissione nucleare --> L'attuale versione del nucleare che alcuni definiscono pulito, ma in realtà si porta dietro i classici problemi delle scorie e della sicurezza stessa*
> Fusione nucleare --> Non esiste ancora usato realmente ma solo tanti esperimenti in corso
> In questo caso ovviamente quella in ucraina è una centrale a fissione (come in tutte quelle del mondo) quindi se non funziona più il sistema di raffreddamento sono cavoli amari perchè non credo lì intorno ci siano tante fonti d'acqua per limitare (per quanto si possa) i danni in stile Fukushima.


Grazie della dritta. Quello evidenziato è a questo punto quello che, a parole, vogliono far tornare in Italia e che è presente in Francia. Dopo che ci abbiamo messo 10 anni per smantellare le centrali. LOL.


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Insomma,come al solito bisognerà lanciare la monetina e fare testa o croce per decidere da chi sia partito l'attacco,dal momento che anche dalle parti di kiev la propaganda è ai massimi livelli.
> 
> E dopo la storiella fantasiosa che lo stesso Zelensky aveva raccontato al mondo sui monumenti degli ebrei colpiti dai russi (che stranamente nessuno ha condannato,del resto,secondo alcuni,raccontare balle a ripetizione è lecito in tempo di guerra..) ,anche gli ucraini hanno perso ogni credibilità.
> 
> Se fino a 3 giorni fa si dava per scontato che tutte le voci uscite da kiev fossero quelle vere e quelle uscite da mosca quelle false,ora sono entrambe false fino a prova contraria.


Curiosamente l'unico monumento colpito dai russi o almeno l'unico di cui ho visto il video, è di epoca sovietica ed è quello commemorativo dei soldati in Afghanistan.... è praticamente la replica di un veicolo (o proprio un veicolo dismesso tipo i cannoni decorativi nei monumenti militari italiani) ed è stato preso a mitragliate da una jeep in corsa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> qualcuno può spiegarmi cortesemente perchè l'italia è l'unico paese in europa che ha messo lo stato d'emergenza?



Pensa che l'ucraina che è in guerra ha messo lo stato di emergenza che dura solo 30 giorni...


----------



## sunburn (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Insomma,come al solito bisognerà lanciare la monetina e fare testa o croce per decidere da chi sia partito l'attacco,dal momento che anche dalle parti di kiev la propaganda è ai massimi livelli.
> 
> E dopo la storiella fantasiosa che lo stesso Zelensky aveva raccontato al mondo sui monumenti degli ebrei colpiti dai russi (che stranamente nessuno ha condannato,del resto,secondo alcuni,raccontare balle a ripetizione è lecito in tempo di guerra..) ,anche gli ucraini hanno perso ogni credibilità.
> 
> Se fino a 3 giorni fa si dava per scontato che tutte le voci uscite da kiev fossero quelle vere e quelle uscite da mosca quelle false,ora sono entrambe false fino a prova contraria.


Raccontare balle in guerra è assolutamente normale. Le notizie vanno prese tutte con beneficio di inventario, fino a che non vengano confermate/smentite con elementi concreti o provenienti da fonti neutrali.
Per esempio, gli ucraini che dicono di aver sventato un attentato al presidente grazie a una soffiata dei servizi russi è con altissima probabilità, per non dire certezza, una balla: se hai un infiltrato, non dici di avere un infiltrato… Ma intanto qualche dubbio ai russi lo fai venire.

A ogni modo, in tutta questa barbarie, vorrei portare una piccola nota di speranza(non il ministro) nell’Umanità: in Lombardia sono arrivati alcuni bambini ucraini malati oncologici, fuggiti dai bombardamenti. Un grosso augurio che possano vincere la loro personale “guerra”, crudele e ingiusta come quella dalla quale sono fuggiti, e crescere imparando che non tutti gli adulti fanno schifo.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il nucleare "pulito", non è pericoloso perchè in caso di problemi semplicemente non funziona più.
> 
> Al contrario di quelli classici, dove devi materialmente arrestare la reazione nucleare.
> 
> ...



Una piccola correzione, senza polemica e giusto per diffondere informazione corretta.

La reazione in una centrale a fissione si può interrompere in brevissimo tempo. Tirano giù le barre moderatrici e la reazione termina istantaneamente.

Il problema è che il nocciolo rimane a lungo a temperature elevatissime, i problemi derivano allora dal dissipare tutto il calore, che succede anche durante la reazione. Se non lo asporti, allora c'è il problema che il nocciolo si potrebbe fondere danneggiando il sistema, e facendo fuoriuscire radiazioni.

Niente che abbia a che vedere con una bomba, in ogni caso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (4 Marzo 2022)

Quella centrale nucleare per come è progettata è in grado di resistere a un bombardamento.
che poi l'obiettivo dei russi era quello di prenderne il controllo, non di raderla al suolo.

Se in Italia non si fanno titoli sensazionalistici atti a far aumentare la paura non siamo noi.
che paese di ebeti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Raccontare balle in guerra è assolutamente normale. Le notizie vanno prese tutte con beneficio di inventario, fino a che non vengano confermate/smentite con elementi concreti o provenienti da fonti neutrali.
> Per esempio, gli ucraini che dicono di aver sventato un attentato al presidente grazie a una soffiata dei servizi russi è con altissima probabilità, per non dire certezza, una balla: se hai un infiltrato, non dici di avere un infiltrato… Ma intanto qualche dubbio ai russi lo fai venire.
> 
> A ogni modo, in tutta questa barbarie, vorrei portare una piccola nota di speranza(non il ministro) nell’Umanità: in Lombardia sono arrivati alcuni bambini ucraini malati oncologici, fuggiti dai bombardamenti. Un grosso augurio che possano vincere la loro personale “guerra”, crudele e ingiusta come quella dalla quale sono fuggiti, e crescere imparando che non tutti gli adulti fanno schifo.



Capisco,ma ci sono bugie e bugie.
Possono dire quello che vogliono sul numero di morti,di feriti,sulle città conquistate e riconquistate,sui prigionieri di guerra,sulle soffiate ricevute ecc.ecc
Quello che è intollerabile è mentire ai tuoi alleati cercando di convincerli e portarli dentro il conflitto,soprattutto se gli stessi alleati hanno già detto un sonoro "nein danke".

P.S Per quanto riguarda i bambini,anche da me in Sardegna si stanno attivando diverse associazioni e famiglie per accogliere famiglie e bambini e si sta cercando di ampliare il progetto Chernobyl,che ogni anno portava in sardegna tanti bambini ucraini/bielorussi 
Quindi la speranza fortunatamente non è morta


----------



## ibracadabra9 (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so chi abbia fatto scoppiare un incendio in una centrale nucleare.
> 
> Non è nemmeno importante, chiunque sia stato tra ucraini e russi, è da idioti anche soltanto pensare di andare a sparare li vicino.
> 
> ...


in quella centrale una Chernobyl non può tecnicamente accadere.
per assurdo in caso di bombardamenti è il luogo più sicuro dove andare a nascondersi.

basta informasi un attimo.
Cosa che ovviamente noi non facciamo minimamente


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Quella centrale nucleare per come è progettata è in grado di resistere a un bombardamento.
> che poi l'obiettivo dei russi era quello di prenderne il controllo, non di raderla al suolo.
> 
> Se in Italia non si fanno titoli sensazionalistici atti a far aumentare la paura non siamo noi.
> che paese di ebeti.


Anche il titanic era progettato per essere inaffondabile...sarà anche vero quello che dici ma nel dubbio potrebbero evitare di gironzolarci intorno con arsenale bellico di ultima generazione.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (4 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Anche il titanic era progettato per essere inaffondabile...sarà anche vero quello che dici ma nel dubbio potrebbero evitare di gironzolarci intorno con arsenale bellico di ultima generazione.


lo scopo dei russi era quella di prenderne il controllo, cosa che hanno fatto.
non di raderla al suolo


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E?


e non ha risposto alla domanda.


----------



## mabadi (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Una piccola correzione, senza polemica e giusto per diffondere informazione corretta.
> 
> La reazione in una centrale a fissione si può interrompere in brevissimo tempo. Tirano giù le barre moderatrici e la reazione termina istantaneamente.
> 
> ...


Ricordo dal telefilm su Chernobyl che esisteva un pericolo derivante dal rischio di esplosione derivante dal riscaldamento istantaneo dell'acqua. Hanno rischiato di far saltare in aria mezza Europa. Non so se c'è un rischio in tal senso anche in questo caso.


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> lo scopo dei russi era quella di prenderne il controllo, cosa che hanno fatto.
> non di raderla al suolo


Nessuno ha mai scritto che l'obiettivo era di raderla al suolo.
Però un incidente POTEVA COMUNQUE arrivare.
Non e che succedono solo le cose previste in guerra.
Allora per non cercare qualche colpo di sfortuna, non ti avvicini nemmeno.


----------



## mabadi (4 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> lo scopo dei russi era quella di prenderne il controllo, cosa che hanno fatto.
> non di raderla al suolo


Su quello non ci piove.
Ritengo che la paura (ma ritengo anche questa infondata in quanto non basterebbe un semplice errore) è che qualcuno (Russi o Ucraini) preso dal panico commetta qualche sciocchezza.


----------



## sunburn (4 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> lo scopo dei russi era quella di prenderne il controllo, cosa che hanno fatto.
> non di raderla al suolo


L’attacco alle centrali nucleari, così come a qualunque altra struttura contenente forze pericolose, è vietato. Che poi se ne sbattano ok(si fa per dire), ma essendo un’azione vietata non può essere derubricata a normale operazione militare, come potrebbe essere invece la presa di un ponte strategico o simili.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ricordo dal telefilm su Chernobyl che esisteva un pericolo derivante dal rischio di esplosione derivante dal riscaldamento istantaneo dell'acqua. Hanno rischiato di far saltare in aria mezza Europa. Non so se c'è un rischio in tal senso anche in questo caso.



Sì, ma non è un'esplosione nucleare.

Non è questo il caso, tranquillizzati, che già ieri sera era partita la bambola e sembravamo tutti condannati. Cerchiamo di rimanere lucidi, nessuno, nemmeno un pazzo va a stuzzicare certe cose.


----------



## Dexter (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non è un'esplosione nucleare.
> 
> Non è questo il caso, tranquillizzati, che già ieri sera era partita la bambola e sembravamo tutti condannati. Cerchiamo di rimanere lucidi, nessuno, nemmeno un pazzo va a stuzzicare certe cose.


Manco Giggino Di Maio ufficiale generale farebbe esplodere una centrale di un paese confinante


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> nemmeno un pazzo va a stuzzicare certe cose.


Mah permettimi di dubitarne.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah permettimi di dubitarne.



Ah, certo non c'è limite alle follie umane finché non se ne vede una peggiore delle precedenti.

Personalmente, e nuovamente senza polemica, le uniche vere follie sono state commesse rispettivamente il 6 e il 9 agosto 1945.


----------



## Sam (4 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Manco Giggino Di Maio ufficiale generale farebbe esplodere una centrale di un paese confinante


Giggino Di Maio prima di prendere decisioni dovrebbe prima capire cos'è una centrale e cosa è un confine.
E non è detto che riesca a capirlo.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Una piccola correzione, senza polemica e giusto per diffondere informazione corretta.
> 
> La reazione in una centrale a fissione si può interrompere in brevissimo tempo. Tirano giù le barre moderatrici e la reazione termina istantaneamente.


Certo, pero' come hai visto può accadere come nel 1986 - dove le barre di controllo non entravano nelle loro sedi perchè si erano deformate, e da li il disastro ( se non ricordo male si incastrarono a metà)

Mentre invece, con le future centrali a fusione ( se mai le vedremo), la reazione se stacchi tutto semplicemente non avviene.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2022)

Nella mia visione cinica delle cose, il bersaglio numero uno al mondo dovrebbe essere Zelenski, prima che la situazione precipiti irrimediabilmente.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si arrendessero sti c. di ucraini. Ci stanno trascinando tutti nel baratro. Con questo Putin completamente impazzito e fuori di testa non si ragiona.


E dopo?


----------



## Sam (4 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nella mia visione cinica delle cose, il bersaglio numero uno al mondo dovrebbe essere Zelenski, prima che la situazione precipiti irrimediabilmente.


Sono d'accordo.

Come ho già avuto modo di dire: l'Ucraina va smilitarizzata e resa neutrale, e non va in alcun modo sostenuto il suo ingresso nell'UE, nella NATO o in qualunque altra organizzazione occidentale.
Non ci serve Kiev. Ci serve più avere una relazione diplomatica proficua, anche in termini economici, con Mosca e i suoi oligarchi.

I sentimentalismi li lascerei volentieri ai libri di poesia. Qui si tratta di politica estera.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solito copione, ormai non ci casco più...ogni volta che si avvicina a una centrale nucleare gli influencer ucraini, perchè ormai passano più tempo sui social che sui campi di battaglia, latrano di disfatte epiche.
> e c'è chi ancora va dietro sui media "sfiorata Chernobyl"...ma quando mai, quell'incidente ha tutta una dinamica interna dovuta a imperizia più giorni interi di omertà che hanno aggravato tutto non certo degli spari da fuori...


Ti prego torna a dedicarti al covid (si scherza)


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E dopo?


E dopo andrà avanti, saremo in uno stato di allerta guerra permamente col nemico però confinante e senza più stati cuscinetto. Questo quelli che dicono "Speriamo Zelensky perda il prima possibile così Putin si calma" non capiscono.


----------



## Dexter (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E dopo andrà avanti, saremo in uno stato di allerta guerra permamente col nemico però confinante e senza più stati cuscinetto. Questo quelli che dicono "Speriamo Zelensky perda il prima possibile così Putin si calma" non capiscono.


Andrà avanti con Moldavia e Finlandia, poi dove vuoi che vada. Brutto da dire ma certo non arriva in Germania o qui da noi SE la situazione non degenera...


----------



## Sam (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E dopo andrà avanti, saremo in uno stato di allerta guerra permamente *col nemico però confinante e senza più stati cuscinetto*. Questo quelli che dicono "Speriamo Zelensky perda il prima possibile così Putin si calma" non capiscono.


Beh certo, perché adesso le cose non sono così, vero?
Raccontami di quanti paesi NATO confinano, o sono vicini, alla sfera di influenza russa, e quanti sono rimasti "stati cuscinetto".

Però se lo fanno gli USA è esportazione della democrazia, se lo fa la Russia è attentato all'autodeterminazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Giggino Di Maio prima di prendere decisioni dovrebbe prima capire cos'è una centrale e cosa è un confine.
> E non è detto che riesca a capirlo.



Non essere così duro,giggino ha appena terminato il corso di italiano.
Bisogna dargli il tempo necessario per affrontare le altre 2348723409827 materie


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nella mia visione cinica delle cose, il bersaglio numero uno al mondo dovrebbe essere Zelenski, prima che la situazione precipiti irrimediabilmente.


Ma qualcuno veramente pensa che Zelenski agisca da solo? Se così fosse, si sarebbe già arreso.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh certo, perché adesso le cose non sono così, vero?
> Raccontami di quanti paesi NATO confinano, o sono vicini, alla sfera di influenza russa, e quanti sono rimasti "stati cuscinetto".
> 
> Però se lo fanno gli USA è esportazione della democrazia, se lo fa la Russia è attentato all'autodeterminazione.


Guarda rimani convinto che Putin stia massacrando bambini e civili per la storia della Nato . Va bene così


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nella mia visione cinica delle cose, il bersaglio numero uno al mondo dovrebbe essere Zelenski, prima che la situazione precipiti irrimediabilmente.


Con l'Ukraina metà terra di nessuno e metà occupata da russi allora sì che la situazione sarà tranquilla guarda.


----------



## Sam (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda rimani convinto che Putin stia massacrando bambini e civili per la storia della Nato . Va bene così


Io non sono convinto di niente, e questa stupidità del pensare che il mondo sia bianco o nero non mi appartiene.
Ho già avuto modo di dire al riguardo che questa è mera politica di potenza. Da AMBO le parti.

Non c'è giusto o sbagliato. C'è solo la volontà di una potenza di dominare sulla politica di Stati "inferiori". Lo si fa da secoli.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

*Cremlino:

"Invitiamo tutto il popolo russo a unirsi attorno al presidente Putin"


Telefonata Lukashenko - Putin:

"Tutti gli obiettivi saranno raggiunti"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

*Truppe russe sfondano a Nikolaev, metà strada tra Kherson e Odessa*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese



Saranno gli adepti di Giani,presidente piddino della toscana.
ieri Sileri aveva detto che per i profughi non serviva supermegagigagreenpass, oggi invece Giani vuole vaccinare a tappeto tutti i profughi,anche quelli già vaccinaci con il vaccino sputnik.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

*governatore della regione di Kharkiv:*

*"Oltre duemila morti negli attacchi"*


----------



## Gas (4 Marzo 2022)

Consiglio di cuore a tutti di spendere qualche minuto a guardare i video su Youtube del canale "Per capire", è un ragazzo ucraino che parla Italiano e racconta quello che sta succedendo in Ucraina. E' molto interessante perchè sono racconti di prima mano e non servizi sensazionalistici dei media.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

LA BORSA DI LONDRA SOSPENDE TUTTI I TITOLI DI SOCIETA' RUSSE


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Saranno gli adepti di Giani,presidente piddino della toscana.*
> ieri Sileri aveva detto che per i profughi non serviva supermegagigagreenpass, oggi invece Giani vuole vaccinare a tappeto tutti i profughi,anche quelli già vaccinaci con il vaccino sputnik.


Un altro criminale, non migliore di Putin, che in uno stato giusto dovrebbe rinchiuso ed isolato per le schifezze che sta facendo e nascondendo.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

gli ucraini da un lato sostengono di trattare bene gli arrestati e oggi il ministro della Difesa parla di riconsegnare i figli ai genitori russi, dall'altro ci sono account ufficiali militari che scrivono letteralmente "verrete sgozzati come maiali, non conta il vostro ruolo nell'operazione"
c'è qualche problema di social marketing...


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> gli ucraini da un lato sostengono di trattare bene gli arrestati e oggi il ministro della Difesa parla di riconsegnare i figli ai genitori russi, dall'altro ci sono account ufficiali militari che scrivono letteralmente "verrete sgozzati come maiali, non conta il vostro ruolo nell'operazione"
> c'è qualche problema di social marketing...


Fossi un ucraino non farei mezzo prigioniero... come non lo farei se un ladro armato entrasse a casa mia (se lo Stato Italiano mi supportasse)


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

*UFFICIALE: International Cat Federation: "Gatti russi e bielorussi esclusi da ogni tipo di competizione felina"*





Sospetto sovranismo da parte di questi felini, troppo calmi e poche fusa, banditi.
Un passo verso la democrazia vera, w il mondo occidentale, w noi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese



A questi basta che gli dici "pensione dimezzata per sostenere il conflitto contro la Russia" e cambiano idea subito.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

*Poroshenko:

"Putin non ha nessuna possibilità di prendere Kiev, siamo ben organizzati"*


se c'è questa situazione è in buona parte colpa sua con un governo di corrotti ed estremisti, parla ancora il fantoccio...


----------



## Simo98 (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno veramente pensa che Zelenski agisca da solo? Se così fosse, si sarebbe già arreso.



Appunto
Sembra che parliamo di Churchill durante la seconda guerra mondiale quando questo fino ad un paio di anni fa era una versione orientale di Peppe Grullo
Gli ucraini delle parti occidentali NON vogliono essere sottomessi alla Russia, rassegnatevi a questo fatto, a prescindere dalle idee su questa guerra che avete


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, pero' come hai visto può accadere come nel 1986 - dove le barre di controllo non entravano nelle loro sedi perchè si erano deformate, e da li il disastro ( se non ricordo male si incastrarono a metà)
> 
> Mentre invece, con le future centrali a fusione ( se mai le vedremo), la reazione se stacchi tutto semplicemente non avviene.



Il disastro di Chernobyl fu esclusivamente dovuto ad un errore umano, causato da leggerezza.

Che ovviamente si concretizzò in un problema tecnico.

Per le centrali a fusione, ne abbiamo già parlato in altri threads, l'unico aspetto realmente significativo è che non ci sono scorie radioattive.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, certo non c'è limite alle follie umane finché non se ne vede una peggiore delle precedenti.
> 
> Personalmente, e nuovamente senza polemica, le uniche vere follie sono state commesse rispettivamente il 6 e il 9 agosto 1945.



Quando ripenso a quelle due date mi vergogno dell'essere umano.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Poroshenko:
> 
> "Putin non ha nessuna possibilità di prendere Kiev, siamo ben organizzati"*
> 
> ...


Invece yanokovic e kamca non erano corrotti ma onesti. Ma dai, basta fare i tifosi


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

*Il sottosegretario grillino al ministero degli Interni Carlo Sibilia, noto per aver definito lo sbarco sulla Luna una farsa tra le varie perle della prima legislatura, all'inaugurazione di una caserma dei vigili del fucoo in Sicilia:

"Siamo pronti a ogni scenario"*


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese



Ridendo e scherzando, se scoppia una guerra qui gli unici preparati sono i vecchi decrepiti che hanno combattuto la seconda guerra mondiale. Tra di noi delle nuove generazioni, chi è che sa maneggiare una pistola?

I russi manco le pallottole sprecano...


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A questi basta che gli dici "pensione dimezzata per sostenere il conflitto contro la Russia" e cambiano idea subito.


Nah, volevo fargli notare che con una soluzione del genere é più probabile che invece di difendere i confini si finisca per allearsi coi russi


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese



Ridendo e scherzando, se scoppia una guerra qui gli unici preparati sono i vecchi decrepiti che hanno combattuto la seconda guerra mondiale. Tra di noi delle nuove generazioni, chi è che sa maneggiare una pistola?

I russi manco le pallottole sprecano con noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando, se scoppia una guerra qui gli unici preparati sono i vecchi decrepiti che hanno combattuto la seconda guerra mondiale. Tra di noi delle nuove generazioni, chi è che sa maneggiare una pistola?
> 
> I russi manco le pallottole sprecano...


Eh, non ti posso dare torto in effetti. Me li vedo i tiktoker andare in guerra coi balletti scemi


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando, se scoppia una guerra qui gli unici preparati sono i vecchi decrepiti che hanno combattuto la seconda guerra mondiale. Tra di noi delle nuove generazioni, chi è che sa maneggiare una pistola?
> 
> I russi manco le pallottole sprecano con noi.


più facile che mi spari sui piedi piuttosto che colpire qualcuno


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh, non ti posso dare torto in effetti. Me li vedo i tiktoker andare in guerra coi balletti scemi



Più che altro, partirebbero gli altoparlanti del mainstream al primo soldat* non-binario ucciso dal nemico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh, non ti posso dare torto in effetti. Me li vedo i tiktoker andare in guerra coi balletti scemi


Già mi vedo i ferragnez a fare propaganda di guerra, ma tranquillamente al sicuro ai Caraibi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese



Io stamattina al lavoro ho rischiato d'essere licenziato in tronco... Stavo parlando con un mio collega di questa guerra e un tizio che hanno appena assunto (tra l'altro cinquantenne) si è letteralmente intromesso a gamba tesa dicendo "Eh be alla fine abbiamo tutti paurela di queste bombe atomiche, però dobbiamo ringraziare l'america che per fortuna ne ha sparate due sui musi gialli e ci ha fatto vedere gli effetti" 
Ha giusto fatto in tempo a finire la frase che gli ho messo le mani addosso sbattendolo contro il muro, tenendolo bloccato per il collo... Inutile aggiungere altri dettagli, ma vi garantisco che io sono un tipo ultra pacifico e che sa scherzare veramente su tutto, ma non ci ho più visto.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh, non ti posso dare torto in effetti. Me li vedo i tiktoker andare in guerra coi balletti scemi


Fanno i tiktok mentre gli tirano le bombe sulla casa, che spettacolo.. sai quante views!!


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando, se scoppia una guerra qui gli unici preparati sono i vecchi decrepiti che hanno combattuto la seconda guerra mondiale. Tra di noi delle nuove generazioni, chi è che sa maneggiare una pistola?
> 
> I russi manco le pallottole sprecano...


Certo, infatti non c'è alcun rischio noi normali andiamo in guerra.
Anche perchè saremmo totalmente inutili.
L' unico rischio da accollarci sarebbe quello di prenderci qualche FatBoy sulla capoccia.

Non esistessero le armi nucleari la Russia la arano in 30 giorni.

Ma ovviamente, come siamo innocenti noi, lo sono anche gran parte dei russi.

Va eliminata la loro classe dirigente, ma dubito sia semplice.


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fanno i tiktok mentre gli tirano le bombe sulla casa, che spettacolo.. sai quante views!!



Ho già visto su tik tok video di soldati ucraini che fanno balletti


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fanno i tiktok mentre gli tirano le bombe sulla casa, che spettacolo.. sai quante views!!


Non ho visto ma non stento a crederlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*Sono significative le perdite russe a nord-ovest di Kiev. Le truppe ucraine combattono utilizzando armi occidentali di prim’ordine, coordinati tramite informazioni fornite dalla NATO sulla posizione delle forze russe.

A sud invece la presenza militare ucraina è meno importante, il grosso dell'esercito ucraino è schierato nel Donbas, i russi hanno trovato poche unità sul loro cammino e stanno facendo progressi significativi.*

*Il rischio principale è che le forze ucraine nel Donbas finiscano per essere accerchiate dalla manovra russa proveniente da sud e quella proveniente da Kharkiv, anche se quest'ultima continua incredibilmente a resistere nonostante i feroci bombardamenti effettuati negli ultimi giorni.*


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ho già visto su tik tok video di soldati ucraini che fanno balletti


Quando puoi morire da un momento a l'altro e anzi, sai che e proprio finita. Non importa quando ma arriverà un carro russo o una bomba a spazzarti probabilmente fai quello e pure altro per fare cadere la pressione che ti deve soffocare.

Io solo ad immaginare quello che devono provare ho difficoltà a respirare.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, infatti non c'è alcun rischio noi normali andiamo in guerra.
> Anche perchè saremmo totalmente inutili.
> L' unico rischio da accollarci sarebbe quello di prenderci qualche FatBoy sulla capoccia.
> 
> ...


Infatti io non ce l'ho minimamente con i cittadini russi e anzi mi dispiace ora questo accanimento verso di loro.
Il problema sono chi li comanda.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sono significative le perdite russe a nord-ovest di Kiev. Le truppe ucraine combattono utilizzando armi occidentali di prim’ordine, coordinati tramite informazioni fornite dalla NATO sulla posizione delle forze russe.*


Ottimo! Purtroppo credo Mariupol cadrà entro domenica


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io stamattina al lavoro ho rischiato d'essere licenziato in tronco... Stavo parlando con un mio collega di questa guerra e un tizio che hanno appena assunto (tra l'altro cinquantenne) si è letteralmente intromesso a gamba tesa dicendo "Eh be alla fine abbiamo tutti paurela di queste bombe atomiche, però dobbiamo ringraziare l'america che per fortuna ne ha sparate due sui musi gialli e ci ha fatto vedere gli effetti"
> Ha giusto fatto in tempo a finire la frase che gli ho messo le mani addosso sbattendolo contro il muro, tenendolo bloccato per il collo... Inutile aggiungere altri dettagli, ma vi garantisco che io sono un tipo ultra pacifico e che sa scherzare veramente su tutto, ma non ci ho più visto.


la violenza perdonami ma è sempre da condannare.
avevi tonnellate di argomentazioni, tra l'altro, se proprio volevi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ho già visto su tik tok video di soldati ucraini che fanno balletti


Ti prego dimmi che é uno scherzo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nella mia visione cinica delle cose, il bersaglio numero uno al mondo dovrebbe essere *Putin*, prima che la situazione precipiti irrimediabilmente.


Fixed


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.

IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.
> 
> IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*


Fonte??


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.
> 
> IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*


Da notare che questa richiesta sta per avviene contestualmente all'avanzamento delle truppe russe verso ovest e con un possibile sbarco ad Odessa che è a un tiro di schioppo dalla Moldavia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte??


GPC


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.
> 
> IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*


No ma tranquillo, non vuole tutta l'Ucraina. Vuole solo il donbass


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la violenza perdonami ma è sempre da condannare.
> avevi tonnellate di argomentazioni, tra l'altro, se proprio volevi.



Me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> No ma tranquillo, non vuole tutta l'Ucraina. Vuole solo il donbass


Beh adesso sarà colpa della Moldavia


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.
> 
> IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*


.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.
> 
> IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*



Ma i filorussi sono dappertutto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*Putin durante la telefonata a Scholz: "Nuovo negoziato nel weekend."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la violenza perdonami ma è sempre da condannare.
> avevi tonnellate di argomentazioni, tra l'altro, se proprio volevi.


Tutto giusto, credimi se ti dico che condivido, ma c'è gente la fuori che ti fa chiudere la vena appena apre bocca. Sbagliato reagire, in questo concordo ma appunto ci son quelle 2 o 3 volte nella vita in cui contare fino a 10 é davvero difficile. Non lo giustifico ma nemmeno lo condanno


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin durante la telefonata a Scholz: "Nuovo negoziato nel weekend."*


Certo certo, il negoziato finale si terrà ad Ucraina conquistata ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.
> 
> IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*


Vorrei dire una cosa su quelli che dicevano "ma perché si sono messi ad attaccare la centrale nucleare".. in verità non è cosi facile evitare una cosa del genere. Stiamo parlando di una guerra, i soldati che siano russi o ucraini dormiranno si o no 1 o 2 ore al giorno. Stress e pressione continuare, soldati russi che magari saranno molti ragazzini di 20 anni che non sanno nemmeno come sta la loro famiglia. Inoltre una delle prima cose che ti insegnano nell'esercito è l'atrezzatura. Non si deve perdere nulla, o si deve cercare di evitare di perdere equipamaggiamenti visto che qualsiasi cianfrusalia può fare la differenza. Guanti, tappi per le orecchie, perdita del fucile, perdita elmetto, perdita del coltello.. proiettili non contati arma messa per terra a contatto col terreneno e non rivolta verso l'alto.. senza contare 1000 cose che passano per testa in quel momento.

E secondo voi stanno a pensare alla centrale nucleare?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin durante la telefonata a Scholz: "Nuovo negoziato nel weekend."*



Bene, anche a se a piccoli passi, si deve fermare questo conflitto.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, anche a se a piccoli passi, si deve fermare questo conflitto.


Putin ha detto chiaramente che non si fermerà e che l'operazione continuerà, i negoziati ormai sono sui corridoi umanitari temo


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vorrei dire una cosa su quelli che dicevano "ma perché si sono messi ad attaccare la centrale nucleare".. in verità non è cosi facile evitare una cosa del genere. Stiamo parlando di una guerra, i soldati che siano russi o ucraini dormiranno si o no 1 o 2 ore al giorno. Stress e pressione continuare, soldati russi che magari saranno molti ragazzini di 20 anni che non sanno nemmeno come sta la loro famiglia. Inoltre una delle prima cose che ti insegnano nell'esercito è l'atrezzatura. Non si deve perdere nulla, o si deve cercare di evitare di perdere equipamaggiamenti visto che qualsiasi cianfrusalia può fare la differenza. Guanti, tappi per le orecchie, perdita del fucile, perdita elmetto, perdita del coltello.. proiettili non contati arma messa per terra a contatto col terreneno e non rivolta verso l'alto.. senza contare 1000 cose che passano per testa in quel momento.
> 
> E secondo voi stanno a pensare alla centrale nucleare?


Punto di vista che non é stato affrontato, e che, a mio modesto parere, può essere molto vicino alla realtà.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando sarebbe stato possibile farlo "ragionare" i governanti occidentali hanno pensato solo a farci affari.
> Mi pare che pure alcuni dei nostri politici esprimevano ammirazione per Putin.


Salvini girava con la felpa di putin


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Putin ha detto chiaramente che non si fermerà e che l'operazione continuerà, i negoziati ormai sono sui corridoi umanitari temo



Putin ha detto tante cose. Io spero che ci siano trattative segrete per trovare un compromesso ritenuto soddisfacente.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Salvini girava con la felpa di putin



Non è difficile trovare i video in cui lo elogiava


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE FILORUSSA DELLA MOLDAVIA E AD OGGI OCCUPATA DALLE MILIZIE RUSSE CHIEDE UFFICIALMENTE IL RICONOSCIMENTO DELLA SUA INDIPENDENZA.
> 
> IL GOVERNO MOLDAVO AVVERTE: "STESSO COPIONE UTILIZZATO DAI RUSSI PER GIUSTIFICARE L'INVASIONE DELL'UCRAINA, ABBIAMO PAURA, IL MONDO OCCIDENTALE DEVE FARE QUALCOSA"*


Ma pensare che la "protezione" che tanto vogliono questi staterelli ex sovietici senza arte né parte per fare gli stati veri non sia più garantita da quando si è dissolta l'URSS è così sbagliato forse? no perché questo è, usciti dall'URSS pensare che un'altra fantastica unione gli abbia messo gli occhi addosso e li abbia tirati a sé con l'inganno è così sbagliato? no perché da altre parti per fare 'sto giochetto sono stati rasi al suolo e sono ancora sotto le bombe, questo perché una nuova fantastica unione finanziaria ha voluto arrivare lì per fare il giochino della NATO (pentagono) che voleva arrivarci senza arrivare direttamente a guerre che non avrebbero mai vinto, ecco perché siamo di fronte a tutte queste sanzioni ridicole, perché non possono fargli la guerra e questi staterelli inutili, senza protezione, dovevano rimanere URSS nel caso avessero voluto protezione vera (associata al controllo diretto di Mosca, come noi siamo controllati da staterelli parlamenteri inutili e mafiosi come noi, al soldo delle multinazionali, Bruxelles), perché da indipendenti non hanno raccolto nulla e l'UE ha gioco facile quando gli fa vedere il paradiso (portando e innescando la guerra a casa loro) che altro non è che un futuro controllo delle proprie risorse e finanze a discapito di chi prima aveva un ruolo centrale nel tessuto economico e sociale del paese, l'UE non sta salvando stati li vuole conquistare perché lo zia Sam ha voluto così, pensate se ci fosse stato il percorso inverso e cioè se l'URSS si fosse avvicinata a noi e avesse attratto con l'inganno paesi importanti e centrali dell'UE, come appunto noi che siamo sempre stati un partner importante sia per gli Usa sia per la Russia, il problema della fine dell'URSS fu questo nostro venire meno come paese geopoliticamente importante e in mezzo alle due linee perché entrando nell'€ abbiamo dato modo a certi soggetti di usarci per esportare questa grande "democrazia" fino a Mosca, con le nostre risorse e i nostri soldi in cambio di virus e cessione di sovranità.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, anche a se a piccoli passi, si deve fermare questo conflitto.


Il conflitto si fermerebbe solo con una resa incondizionata dell'Ucraina... o almeno il conflitto attuale, poi potrebbe esserci la guerra contro altre nazioni, purtroppo mi sa che Putin non si fermerebbe.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMARRÀ CHIUSA FINO ALMENO A MERCOLEDÌ


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMARRÀ CHIUSA FINO ALMENO A MERCOLEDÌ



Prima o poi dovranno aprire, e se non ci sarà un minimo di accordo o sentore di accordo sarà un bagno di sangue nonostante i 10 miliardi di euro di "stato" promessi per supportare il mercato azionario.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2022)

*JENS STOLTENBERG, CHIEF NATO, IN CONFERENZA: CI SARANNO ANCORA MORTI, DISTRUZIONE E SOFFERENZA. PUTIN HA SOTTOVALUTATO L'AVVERSARIO CHE DAL 2014 HA AVUTO IMPORTANTI MIGLIORAMENTI GRAZIE AGLI ADDESTRAMENTI E LE FORNITURE MILITARI NATO. NO FLY-ZONE NON E' NEI PIANI PER EVITARE L'ESCALATION. L'OBIETTIVO RIMANE LA DIFESA DEI PAESI NATO. CHIEDIAMO A PUTIN LA VIA DIPLOMATICA IMMEDIATA*


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Prima o poi dovranno aprire, e se non ci sarà un minimo di accordo o sentore di accordo sarà un bagno di sangue nonostante i 10 miliardi di euro di "stato" promessi per supportare il mercato azionario.


Infatti io sto pronto con i pocorn


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *JENS STOLTENBERG, CHIEF NATO, IN CONFERENZA: CI SARANNO ANCORA MORTI, DISTRUZIONE E SOFFERENZA. PUTIN HA SOTTOVALUTATO L'AVVERSARIO CHE DAL 2014 HA AVUTO IMPORTANTI MIGLIORAMENTI GRAZIE AGLI ADDESTRAMENTI E LE FORNITURE MILITARI NATO. NO FLY-ZONE NON E' NEI PIANI PER EVITARE L'ESCALATION. L'OBIETTIVO RIMANE LA DIFESA DEI PAESI NATO. CHIEDIAMO A PUTIN LA VIA DIPLOMATICA IMMEDIATA*



Quante volte deve ribadirlo che non ci sarà no fly zone?
L'hanno chiesta anche oggi, che se ne facciano una ragione...


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *PUTIN HA SOTTOVALUTATO L'AVVERSARIO CHE DAL 2014 HA AVUTO IMPORTANTI MIGLIORAMENTI GRAZIE AGLI ADDESTRAMENTI E LE FORNITURE MILITARI NATO.*


complimenti, molto utile in questo momento vantarsi di aver aiutato il nemico russo...più che NATO direi USA

ogni volta che parla questo penso che un anno fa si vociferava di Renzi come possibile successore...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Raga ma l'avete visto questo video? Il finale con l'inviato di Quarta Repubblica, fa riflettere. Non vorrei che questa guerra sia come il covid negli ultimi mesi, cioè c'è, ma in misura molto minore di quello che vogliono far credere.





Per la cronaca, sono solo montaggi di immagini dei media tradizionali, il tizio in questione commenta solamente.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma l'avete visto questo video? Il finale con l'inviato di Quarta Repubblica, fa riflettere. Non vorrei che questa guerra sia come il covid negli ultimi mesi, cioè c'è, ma in misura molto minore di quello che vogliono far credere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben arrivato, l'ho postato io già 40 volte..


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma l'avete visto questo video? Il finale con l'inviato di Quarta Repubblica, fa riflettere. Non vorrei che questa guerra sia come il covid negli ultimi mesi, cioè c'è, ma in misura molto minore di quello che vogliono far credere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me pare invece che basti scorrere i social per vedere le immagini della devastazione che in molte zone questa guerra sta causando. Se dentro Kiev o Leopoli non c'è molta distruzione è perché non ci sono arrivati. Ma ormai anche i russi ammettono le perdite.
Piuttosto, non vorrei che il morbo del complottismo ad ogni costo si fosse impossessato di una parte della Destra Sovranista, di cui, almeno in parte mi rappresento, dal covid fino alla guerra.
Per inciso, negli ultimi mesi nessuno ha detto che il covid fosse disastroso come all'inizio, tanto è vero che non abbiamo alcuna restrizione, nessun lockdown o coprifuoco. Molti erano i casi, e ciò è evidente. Ma comunque, qui non si parla di Covid.


----------



## Devil man (4 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il conflitto si fermerebbe solo con una resa incondizionata dell'Ucraina... o almeno il conflitto attuale, poi potrebbe esserci la guerra contro altre nazioni, purtroppo mi sa che Putin non si fermerebbe.


Zelensky è un altro che vuole avere i monumenti in piazza a Kiev, costi quello che costi. Costi anche la distruzione dell’Ucraina

per me sarà una lunga guerra e prima o poi saremo coinvolti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> complimenti, molto utile in questo momento vantarsi di aver aiutato il nemico russo...più che NATO direi USA
> 
> ogni volta che parla questo penso che un anno fa si vociferava di Renzi come possibile successore...


ha specificato USA e UK infatti dopo Nato (forse per correggersi  )


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ben arrivato, l'ho postato io già 40 volte..


Sì ho visto che postavi sempre i video di questo tizio, ma non ho notato che avevi messo questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*Discussioni interlacciate COVID-GUERRA 

QUI









La fine del Mondo: ci siamo?



La fine del mondo che conosciamo, per inteso.. Quello a cui stiamo assistendo è un qualcosa di assolutamente inatteso, perfino impensabile eppure sta succedendo davvero, a questo punto tutte le opzioni vanno messe sul tavolo, e mi viene in mente questo scenario definiamolo apocalittico. E se...





www.milanworld.net




*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *A me pare invece che basti scorrere i social per vedere le immagini della devastazione che in molte zone questa guerra sta causando*. Se dentro Kiev o Leopoli non c'è molta distruzione è perché non ci sono arrivati. Ma ormai anche i russi ammettono le perdite.
> Piuttosto, non vorrei che il morbo del complottismo ad ogni costo si fosse impossessato di una parte della Destra Sovranista, di cui, almeno in parte mi rappresento, dal covid fino alla guerra.
> Per inciso, negli ultimi mesi nessuno ha detto che il covid fosse disastroso come all'inizio, tanto è vero che non abbiamo alcuna restrizione, nessun lockdown o coprifuoco. Molti erano i casi, e ciò è evidente. Ma comunque, qui non si parla di Covid.


Nessuno lo nega, ma i video falsi spacciati per veri dai "professionisti" dell'"informazione" sono un gran bel numero. E non lo trovo corretto. E i """debunker""" zitti.


----------



## Snake (4 Marzo 2022)

*La Svizzera si adegua a sanzione UE e blocca i conti di oltre 200 persone vicine a Putin*

pesante questa


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quante volte deve ribadirlo che non ci sarà no fly zone?
> L'hanno chiesta anche oggi, che se ne facciano una ragione...


...che noiosi questi ucraini no? Potrebbero morire in silenzio e fare meno rumore.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma l'avete visto questo video? Il finale con l'inviato di Quarta Repubblica, fa riflettere. Non vorrei che questa guerra sia come il covid negli ultimi mesi, cioè c'è, ma in misura molto minore di quello che vogliono far credere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la scena dell'inviato che viene usato da Mediaset infatti fa molto ridere...tutto tranquillo ma stanno bombardando e si sposta di due metri per salvarsi a suo dire, come se le bombe fossero mine anti uomo che colpiscono solo la mattonella
sappiamo che la nostra stampa faccia pietà, bisogna prendere quel poco di decente che si trova e avere altre fonti


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma l'avete visto questo video? Il finale con l'inviato di Quarta Repubblica, fa riflettere. Non vorrei che questa guerra sia come il covid negli ultimi mesi, cioè c'è, ma in misura molto minore di quello che vogliono far credere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono fior fior di analisi militari, centro studi strategici, Institute of war studies, professionisti della geopolitica. 
Il senso di andare ad informarsi da questo qual'é? Guarda ne basta semplicemente anche uno, Military Land. 
Sinceramente questi complottismi sono ormai diventati stucchevoli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo nega, ma i video falsi spacciati per veri dai "professionisti" dell'"informazione" sono un gran bel numero. E non lo trovo corretto. E i """debunker""" zitti.


L'errore infatti è seguire la guerra attraverso degli incapaci. Leggi l'altro post.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Svizzera si adegua a sanzione UE e blocca i conti di oltre 200 persone vicine a Putin*
> 
> pesante questa


ecco se i paradisi si mettono a collaborare è una buona cosa


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono fior fior di analisi militari, centro studi strategici, Institute of war studies, professionisti della geopolitica.
> Il senso di andare ad informarsi da questo qual'é? Guarda ne basta semplicemente anche uno, Military Land.
> Sinceramente questi complottismi sono ormai diventati stucchevoli.


L'hai visto il video? Nel primo commento lo stesso autore dice di non voler negare la guerra, ma è più una condanna ai media che usano video falsi. Poi è vero che può passare il messaggio opposto, ma allora perchè certi "professionisti" fanno questo? Perchè spacciare le esplosioni in Cina come esplosioni in Ucraina? Perchè dire che c'è "molta gente" intorno quando non c'è?


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la scena dell'inviato che viene usato da Mediaset infatti fa molto ridere...tutto tranquillo ma stanno bombardando e si sposta di due metri per salvarsi a suo dire
> sappiamo che la nostra stampa faccia pietà, bisogna prendere quel poco di decente che si trova


La prima volta che ho visto quella scena stavo per sputare il cibo che avevo in bocca, sono serio.
Lì non si sarebbe messo al riparo nemmeno dalla pioggerellina, che incapaci e pure un po' scemotti mi sa infatti fanno gli inviati che non rischiano nulla o fanno finta di rischiare solo per fare un po' di share in più, apparire, compiacere gli assetati di sangue.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> ...che noiosi questi ucraini no? Potrebbero morire in silenzio e fare meno rumore.



Non siate sempre così acidi, su.

Si ragiona in termini di tattiche di guerra, equilibri ed escalation mondiale.
La non fly zone è un'opzione che a questo punto non può essere pretesa, pur in condizioni disperate, anche perché il no categorico è arrivato da tutti i leader mondiali.
Su tutto il resto mi pare che l'appoggio sia incondizionato.


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando puoi morire da un momento a l'altro e anzi, sai che e proprio finita. Non importa quando ma arriverà un carro russo o una bomba a spazzarti probabilmente fai quello e pure altro per fare cadere la pressione che ti deve soffocare.
> 
> Io solo ad immaginare quello che devono provare ho difficoltà a respirare.



Esatto


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ti prego dimmi che é uno scherzo



Nono cerca su tik tok alexhook2303


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La prima volta che ho visto quella scena stavo per sputare il cibo che avevo in bocca, sono serio.
> Lì non si sarebbe messo al riparo nemmeno dalla pioggerellina, che incapaci e pure un po' scemotti mi sa infatti fanno gli inviati che non rischiano nulla o fanno finta di rischiare solo per fare un po' di share in più, apparire, compiacere gli assetati di sangue.


Rete 4 è una garanzia  . 

E sono serio quando dico che l'unico che fa servizi seri e interessanti è Mario Giordano, che per molti è il più pagliaccio.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono fior fior di analisi militari, centro studi strategici, Institute of war studies, professionisti della geopolitica.
> Il senso di andare ad informarsi da questo qual'é? Guarda ne basta semplicemente anche uno, Military Land.
> Sinceramente questi complottismi sono ormai diventati stucchevoli.


Avere dei punti di vista diversi e dare spunti di riflessione lontani da dichiarazioni ufficiali non rende alcuni più stupidi o non informati o incapaci di comprendere una situazione che gli viene imposta (l'informazione viene imposta, chiedi al PD a cui non basta il 99,9% di sottomessi al regime sulla televisione pubblica in materia di cose russe, vogliono il 100%, storia vera).


----------



## sunburn (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono fior fior di analisi militari, centro studi strategici, Institute of war studies, professionisti della geopolitica.
> Il senso di andare ad informarsi da questo qual'é? Guarda ne basta semplicemente anche uno, Military Land.
> Sinceramente questi complottismi sono ormai diventati stucchevoli.


La cosa positiva è che si vede il volto nell’anteprima e si può tranquillamente non affaticare il pollice per cliccare su play.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Avere dei punti di vista diversi e dare spunti di riflessione lontani da dichiarazioni ufficiali non rende alcuni più stupidi o non informati o incapaci di comprendere una situazione che gli viene imposta (l'informazione viene imposta, chiedi al PD a cui non basta il 99,9% di sottomessi al regime sulla televisione pubblica in materia di cose russe, vogliono il 100%, storia vera).


Ancora una volta, no non propongo le dichiarazioni ufficiali. Si tratta di fonti che si occupano di analisi militari.
Mi permetto di dire che essendo un appassionato studioso di storia militare e un amante della geopolitica senza essere arroganti e saccenti conosco quali siano le fonti e gli studiosi utili in questo campo.

Per il resto io sono sempre aperto a tutto, non chiudo nulla a prescindere, spesso mi sono anche interessato ad eventi paranormali o avvistamenti UFO, questo per dire che non ho nessun preconcetto, mi piace informarmi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rete 4 è una garanzia  .
> 
> E sono serio quando dico che l'unico che fa servizi seri e interessanti è Mario Giordano, che per molti è il più pagliaccio.


Beh TG2 ha mandato in onda il filmato di un videogioco. Per dire il livello del giornalismo italiano...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'hai visto il video? Nel primo commento lo stesso autore dice di non voler negare la guerra, ma è più una condanna ai media che usano video falsi. Poi è vero che può passare il messaggio opposto, ma allora perchè certi "professionisti" fanno questo? Perchè spacciare le esplosioni in Cina come esplosioni in Ucraina? Perchè dire che c'è "molta gente" intorno quando non c'è?


Perché non vogliono fare il loro lavoro, non hanno alcuna propensione alla fatica. Mettiamo due foto a caso e la gente se la farà andare bene.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh TG2 ha mandato in onda il filmato di un videogioco. Per dire il livello del giornalismo italiano...


Si si, da non crederci. Fanno pena tutti.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Svizzera si adegua a sanzione UE e blocca i conti di oltre 200 persone vicine a Putin*
> 
> pesante questa


Fonte?

Ragazzi vi dispiace scrivere la fonte da dove prendete le news? Altrimenti non si capisce l'affidabilità di quello che viene scritto. Non per altro eh, però vorrei poi approfondire magari


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*GOVERNO UCRAINO: "DOBBIAMO PURTROPPO RIPORTARE NUMEROSI CASI DI DONNE STUPRATE DAI SOLDATI RUSSI NEI TERRITORI FINO AD ORA OCCUPATI." *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Stoltenberg: Polonia pianifica di fornire aerei a Kiev​
Che pagliacci,a questo punto entrassero direttamente in guerra anzichè girare mercenari,aerei,rifornimenti,equipaggiamenti ecc.ecc al'ucraina per poi uscirsene con un "noo,noi non siamo in guerra"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Fonti solo da canali ufficiali e siti referenziati.

Ormai rispetto ai primi giorni abbiamo raggiunto un certo equilibrio e direi che al 90% le notizie che postate sono tutte attendibili.

Ma se avete dubbi su una fonte, chiedetela PM all'interessato e non sul forum.


----------



## Snake (4 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fonte?
> 
> Ragazzi vi dispiace scrivere la fonte da dove prendete le news? Altrimenti non si capisce l'affidabilità di quello che viene scritto. Non per altro eh, però vorrei poi approfondire magari


 governo federale svizzero, l'ordinanza entra in vigore oggi alle 18


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'hai visto il video? Nel primo commento lo stesso autore dice di non voler negare la guerra, ma è più una condanna ai media che usano video falsi. Poi è vero che può passare il messaggio opposto, ma allora perchè certi "professionisti" fanno questo? Perchè spacciare le esplosioni in Cina come esplosioni in Ucraina? Perchè dire che c'è "molta gente" intorno quando non c'è?


perche semplicemente sono incompetenti, basti pensare che nella notizia della morte di monica vitti hanno messo una foto di mariangela melato tratta dal film travolti da un insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*Intelligence russa: "Servizi segreti americani e inglesi usano la Polonia come base logistica per infiltrare in Ucraina terroristi islamici e medio orientali."*


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta, no non propongo le dichiarazioni ufficiali. Si tratta di fonti che si occupano di analisi militari.
> Mi permetto di dire che essendo un appassionato studioso di storia militare e un amante della geopolitica senza essere arroganti e saccenti conosco quali siano le fonti e gli studiosi utili in questo campo.
> 
> Per il resto io sono sempre aperto a tutto, non chiudo nulla a prescindere, spesso mi sono anche interessato ad eventi paranormali o avvistamenti UFO, questo per dire che non ho nessun preconcetto, mi piace informarmi.


Bene, ma qui stiamo parlando di information pubblica amico, e l'information arriva e viene imposta al pubblico attraverso la tv (per gli analfabeti funzionali), pubblico medio che non è come te Darren, non è curioso al fine di ficcarsi e informarsi nel deep web, di saper riconoscere le fonti o di farsi un'idea saggia sulla questione valutando bene dove informarsi, magari in lingua inglese.
Ma si parlava di informazione pubblica che viene finanziata con i nostri soldi, se è di basso livello è giusto che venga sputtanata a dovere, non sto andando contro chi dà notizie in tempo reale sul conflitto vero, perché so che nessuno mi dà informazioni reali se fa come molti professionisti e inviati dell'informazione distopica che sono pagati per giocare con la guerra facendo finta di annusarla.
Questi youtuber/personaggi hanno una loro idea che può essere condivisibile o meno, ma vedo più senno in molti di loro piuttosto che in tanta gentaglia che gioca con la guerra, perché bene o male un esterno può avere un'idea neutrale, chi va in tv deve avere l'idea che gli viene imposta per lavorare, come un vaccino, per dire, ma sulla guerra si potrà mai scherzare o avere un pensiero unico? quello giusto? quello della massa che non sbaglia mai? allora ti e vi invito a ragionare sempre 3 volte ogni volta che leggete qualcosa sul web o la sentite in tv (spegnetela).


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri sera in una trasmissione hanno mostrato uno dei pochi bunker atomici italiani.
> Predisposto esclusivamente per il Presidente del Consiglio e il Presidente della Repubblica.
> Hai capito il centenario Mummiarella, furbo a farsi rieleggere...


Sai per caso se ha fatto già trasloco visto che gli piace parecchio farlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bene, ma qui stiamo parlando di information pubblica amico, e l'information arriva e viene imposta al pubblico attraverso la tv (per gli analfabeti funzionali), pubblico medio che non è come te Darren, non è curioso al fine di ficcarsi e informarsi nel deep web, di saper riconoscere le fonti o di farsi un'idea saggia sulla questione valutando bene dove informarsi, magari in lingua inglese.
> Ma si parlava di informazione pubblica che viene finanziata con i nostri soldi, se è di basso livello è giusto che venga sputtanata a dovere, non sto andando contro chi dà notizie in tempo reale sul conflitto vero, perché so che nessuno mi dà informazioni reali se fa come molti professionisti e inviati dell'informazione distopica che sono pagati per giocare con la guerra facendo finta di annusarla.
> Questi youtuber/personaggi hanno una loro idea che può essere condivisibile o meno, ma vedo più senno in molti di loro piuttosto che in tanta gentaglia che gioca con la guerra, perché bene o male un esterno può avere un'idea neutrale, chi va in tv deve avere l'idea che gli viene imposta per lavorare, come un vaccino, per dire, ma sulla guerra si potrà mai scherzare o avere un pensiero unico? quello giusto? quello della massa che non sbaglia mai? allora ti e vi invito a ragionare sempre 3 volte ogni volta che leggete qualcosa sul web o la sentite in tv (spegnetela).


Non mi informo mai tramite la TV, specialmente adesso. Ed in particolare sul conflitto, vado direttamente a verificare le fonti primarie.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Se mi posso permettere.

Astraendomi da povera gente morta per la pandemia e che sta muorendo per la guerra (a causa di pochi).

Credo che abbiamo ormai assodato in questi due anni, e con quanto ci sta offrendo il panorama attuale, che l'informazione è largamente manipolata ed inquinata, da tutte le parti e in tutte le salse.

Ormai l'informazione, almeno quella a prima disposizione, è un puro strumento per arrivare ad interessi, visibilità e schieramenti.

Prima di fiondarsi a dare giudizi anche su notizie che sembrano veritiere, è necessario lasciar decantare e poi riflettere, usando fonti molteplici. Secondo me la fonte più attendibile è il nostro cervello, ma badalà.

E con tutto questo, noi ci vantiamo di essere in una condizione di libertà e totale democrazia.

Senza polemica verso nessuno.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence russa: "Servizi segreti americani e inglesi usano la Polonia come base logistica per infiltrare in Ucraina terroristi islamici e medio orientali."*



Mamma mia.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese


Sarebbe la prima volta che una guerra si vince a sputi starnuti e tossite non male dai


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stamattina sentivo un paio di vecchietti davanti alla posta dirsi con fermezza che bisogna entrare in guerra e "distruggere la Russia mandando avanti i no vax". E niente, non ce la si fa proprio ad evitare di essere ridicoli in questo paese


gli hai detto che gli ucraini sono già novax?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *JENS STOLTENBERG, CHIEF NATO, IN CONFERENZA: CI SARANNO ANCORA MORTI, DISTRUZIONE E SOFFERENZA. PUTIN HA SOTTOVALUTATO L'AVVERSARIO CHE DAL 2014 HA AVUTO IMPORTANTI MIGLIORAMENTI GRAZIE AGLI ADDESTRAMENTI E LE FORNITURE MILITARI NATO. NO FLY-ZONE NON E' NEI PIANI PER EVITARE L'ESCALATION. L'OBIETTIVO RIMANE LA DIFESA DEI PAESI NATO. CHIEDIAMO A PUTIN LA VIA DIPLOMATICA IMMEDIATA*


Allora nato capiamoci se invi armi costruisci basi navali ed addestri un esercito lo fai per sport o perché hai qualche altra idea non voglio giustificare nessuno ma credo che il segreto della pace e del mantenimento di equilibri internazionali sia una buona diplomazia preventiva 
ad ognuno il giudizio se in questo caso si tratti di diplomazia o provocazione


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence russa: "Servizi segreti americani e inglesi usano la Polonia come base logistica per infiltrare in Ucraina terroristi islamici e medio orientali."*


Wtf?
Ma che senso ha sta roba?


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Allora nato capiamoci se invi armi costruisci basi navali ed addestri un esercito lo fai per sport o perché hai qualche altra idea non voglio giustificare nessuno ma credo che il segreto della pace e del mantenimento di equilibri internazionali sia una buona diplomazia preventiva
> ad ognuno il giudizio se in questo caso si tratti di diplomazia o provocazione


Si stavano preparando ad una guerra diplomatica, capito i buoni sì? con le armi e hanno addestrato le truppe per sport e per mantenersi in forma, a pagare però solo civili e un paese come l'Ucraina, geopoliticamente importante ma economicamente nullo, con un vuoto di potere bello grande da quando hanno fatto il golpe nel 2014, golpe voluto dal democratico occidente che ha portato ad 11000 morti di ucraini russofoni nel Donbass, mica caccole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Wtf?
> Ma che senso ha sta roba?


Nulla, così a caso senza senso.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la scena dell'inviato che viene usato da Mediaset infatti fa molto ridere...tutto tranquillo ma stanno bombardando e si sposta di due metri per salvarsi a suo dire, come se le bombe fossero mine anti uomo che colpiscono solo la mattonella
> sappiamo che la nostra stampa faccia pietà, bisogna prendere quel poco di decente che si trova e avere altre fonti


Scusa se mi permetto è vero che fa ridere ma a me fa pure in...re e non mi riferisco solo alla guerra ma a qualsiasi argomento di opinione pubblica che si vuole condizionare con servizi volutamente indirizzati a manipolare l informazione che dovrebbe essere la più asettica possibile
Per rendere meglio l idea io questo lo chiuderei in una stanza con orgoglio milanista un quarto d ora poi amici come prima


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stoltenberg: Polonia pianifica di fornire aerei a Kiev​
> Che pagliacci,a questo punto entrassero direttamente in guerra anzichè girare mercenari,aerei,rifornimenti,equipaggiamenti ecc.ecc al'ucraina per poi uscirsene con un "noo,noi non siamo in guerra"


Con amazon prime magari
O entri in guerra o non dire ste cose


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

PER PAURA DI UNA SEMPRE PIU' PROBABILE LEGGE MARZIALE, MOLTI RUSSI STANNO FUGGENDO IN FINLANDIA


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PER PAURA DI UNA SEMPRE PIU' PROBABILE LEGGE MARZIALE, MOLTI RUSSI STANNO FUGGENDO IN FINLANDIA



Non ho le conoscenze per capire quanti russi siano pro Putin e quanti contro (potendolo esprimere liberamente), ma i russi sono essi stessi vittime di questa situazione e francamente non capisco certe sanzioni che vanno a colpirli indiscriminatamente solo per il fatto di essere russi.
Sicuramente non è facile prendere decisioni in questo momento, ma non mi convince affatto la strategia dell'UE, bisognerebbe puntare il più possibile ad una diplomazia per fare cessare il conflitto e non gettare benzina sul fuoco.
L'unica vittoria sarebbe la pace e non la sconfitta della Russia.


----------



## nik10jb (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PER PAURA DI UNA SEMPRE PIU' PROBABILE LEGGE MARZIALE, MOLTI RUSSI STANNO FUGGENDO IN FINLANDIA


O sono militari che fuggono in Finlandia come se fossero civili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Con amazon prime magari
> O entri in guerra o non dire ste cose



Speriamo sia una cosa detta tanto per fare i fenomeni, perchè se la Polonia va fino in fondo è guerra mondiale al 101%.


----------



## sampapot (4 Marzo 2022)

è un palese caso di delirio di onnipotenza...giustificazioni assurde per ottenere un tornaconto personale...manipolazione delle informazioni interne, con il rischio che se continua su questa falsa riga rischia di creare un incidente nucleare con danni incalcolabili, per noi tutti (cosiddetti occidentali) e per la sua nazione.....bisogna solo sperare in un cambio di potere al vertice


----------



## Simo98 (4 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se mi posso permettere.
> 
> Astraendomi da povera gente morta per la pandemia e che sta muorendo per la guerra (a causa di pochi).
> 
> ...



Sta anche in questo la differenza 
In occidente hai i media tradizionali (tv, giornali) che in parte fanno propaganda, non ai livelli della Cina ma siamo più vicini a loro che ad una stampa libera (nell'indice di libertà di stampa siamo 41esimi su 180, dietro a paesi come il Burkina Faso...)
Però tu italiano puoi accedere senza particolari problemi a fonti affidabili 
o essere tu stesso a fare informazione (ma quanti canali e giornalisti complottisti abbiamo?!), in Cina questo ti è molto più difficile e rischioso. La Russia fa un po' a se, grazie ai social e in parte testate libere è possibile informarsi bene, ma sono sempre "sotto tiro"


----------



## sunburn (4 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non ho le conoscenze per capire quanti russi siano pro Putin e quanti contro (potendolo esprimere liberamente), ma i russi sono essi stessi vittime di questa situazione e francamente non capisco certe sanzioni che vanno a colpirli indiscriminatamente solo per il fatto di essere russi.
> Sicuramente non è facile prendere decisioni in questo momento, ma non mi convince affatto la strategia dell'UE, bisognerebbe puntare il più possibile ad una diplomazia per fare cessare il conflitto e non gettare benzina sul fuoco.
> L'unica vittoria sarebbe la pace e non la sconfitta della Russia.


La UE è stata spernacchiata con gusto da Putin: mentre faceva gli incontri diplomatici registrava il video dell’annuncio dell’invasione dell’Ucraina…
Questo non significa che la diplomazia debba essere abbandonata. Anzi, deve assolutamente restare la via maestra. Ma è illusorio pensare che Putin possa fare una giravolta e improvvisamente seguire la via della diplomazia senza che venga in qualche modo indotto a farlo.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sta anche in questo la differenza
> In occidente hai i media tradizionali (tv, giornali) che in parte fanno propaganda, non ai livelli della Cina ma siamo più vicini a loro che ad una stampa libera (nell'indice di libertà di stampa siamo 41esimi su 180, dietro a paesi come il Burkina Faso...)
> Però tu italiano puoi accedere senza particolari problemi a fonti affidabili
> o essere tu stesso a fare informazione (ma quanti canali e giornalisti complottisti abbiamo?!), in Cina questo ti è molto più difficile e rischioso. La Russia fa un po' a se, grazie ai social e in parte testate libere è possibile informarsi bene, ma sono sempre "sotto tiro"



Infatti io riverso parecchia colpa sulla mentalità media italiota, che va dietro alle sirene di regime e ai programmi della Gruber piuttosto che cercare di capire. Conosco gente che ti dice tranquillamente che l'unica verità è il TG e il resto sono fake news da social. E mentre lo dicono, paradossalmente riconoscono che non va bene. Ma loro VOGLIONO crederci.

Purtroppo altri mezzi come i social sono a loro volta dei potentissimi mezzi di polarizzazione del pensiero. Poi ovviamente c'è informazione affidabile ma diventa time-consuming fare selezione, e nessuno ha sempre molto tempo, meglio lasciarsi inebetire.

Per me, osservando quanto succede nei programmi della summenzionata Gruber, Fazio e company, siamo tra i peggiori in assoluto, non c'è grande differenza con altri regimi totalitari, diamo solo un'apparenza di modernità con studi televisivi ben allestiti, linguaggio suadente e mezzi tecnologici. La famosa "qualità" di cui si vantano i direttori.

Programmi di una faziosità e di un putridume unico, propaganda ben celata.

Poi sarà esagerato, accetto critiche. Scusate OT.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

Probabilità di Default sul debito russo ristimato al 68% . 
Praticamente sta arrivando uno Tzunami su tutta l economia Russa ( e non ), borsa chiusa da 5 giorni e titoli Russi off trade.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

"China will not show English Premier League football games this weekend due to planned support for Ukraine".

Lol.


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia una cosa detta tanto per fare i fenomeni, perchè se la Polonia va fino in fondo è guerra mondiale al 101%.


Cosa mi sono perso?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cosa mi sono perso?



La NATO ha comunicato per l'ennesima volta che la no fly zone è categoricamente esclusa, ma ha precisato che la Polonia ha espresso il desiderio di essere coinvolta maggiormente, consegnando aerei all'Ucraina.
E su questo la NATO non si oppone.


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La NATO ha comunicato per l'ennesima volta che la no fly zone è categoricamente esclusa, ma ha precisato che la Polonia ha espresso il desiderio di essere coinvolta maggiormente, consegnando aerei all'Ucraina.
> E su questo la NATO non si oppone.


Non ci vedo nulla di strano, la Polonia ha un trattato di mutuo soccorso con l'Ucraina, teoricamente doveva entrare in guerra contro Russia-Bielorussia al giorno 1, ma ha evitato per fare finire il mondo al giorno 2.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Marzo 2022)

Comunque stavo pensando che Putin ha preso spunto dagli Americani per le sue minacce. 
Truman dopo che sganciarono la prima atomica disse "Se non accettano adesso le nostre condizioni, si possono aspettare una pioggia di distruzione dall'alto, come mai se ne sono viste su questa Terra" Vladimir fondamentalmente va dietro questa frase


----------



## mabadi (4 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque stavo pensando che Putin ha preso spunto dagli Americani per le sue minacce.
> Truman dopo che sganciarono la prima atomica disse "Se non accettano adesso le nostre condizioni, si possono aspettare una pioggia di distruzione dall'alto, come mai se ne sono viste su questa Terra" Vladimir fondamentalmente va dietro questa frase


con una differenza che all'epoca le aveva solo Truman le bombe


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2022)

se il Cremino deve fare appello alla popolazione di stringersi attorno a Putin vuol dire che non è messo bene

comunque questi stanno ancora al culto del capo di 80 anni fa..il governo intendo

stanno cercando di fare il lavaggio del cervello alla loro popolazione..andate su alcuni media russi e lo vedrete (anche su instagram)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence russa: "Servizi segreti americani e inglesi usano la Polonia come base logistica per infiltrare in Ucraina terroristi islamici e medio orientali."*


Putin é rimasto proprio fermo nella sua visione del mondo e la sua paranoia. Ha semplicemente fatto un viaggio nel tempo con questo argomento ed é tornato nel mondo del 1979 in piena guerra fredda e con la CIA che addestra i Mujahideen in Afghanistan.

Oltre 40 anni dopo queste dichiarazioni vanno ben oltre il ridicolo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

FACEBOOK BANNATO IN RUSSIA. (Per una volta li invidio)


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Probabilità di Default sul debito russo ristimato al 68% .
> Praticamente sta arrivando uno Tzunami su tutta l economia Russa ( e non ), borsa chiusa da 5 giorni e titoli Russi off trade.


Temo che però porterebbe effetti a catena anche in Europa.
Basta guardare il crollo dei titoli bancari in questi giorni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> con una differenza che all'epoca le aveva solo Truman le bombe



Non c'è solo questa differenza. Secondo me Putin non vuole affatto sganciare bombe nucleari, minaccia e cerca di tirare acqua al suo mulino ovviamente, ma non ha intenzione di distruggere il mondo, che è quello che accadrebbe con una guerra nucleare.. 

Truman all'epoca ebbe una vena di sadismo è follia nei confronti dei Giapponesi. Non c'era assolutamente bisogno di sganciare quelle due bombe e creare una delle schifezze più grandi dell'umanità. Gli Americani con quel gesto furono imperdonabili e per quanto mi riguarda sono arrivati ai livelli di Hitler.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di strano, la Polonia ha un trattato di mutuo soccorso con l'Ucraina, teoricamente doveva entrare in guerra contro Russia-Bielorussia al giorno 1, ma ha evitato per fare finire il mondo al giorno 2.



Beh, allora finirà al giorno 15.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> FACEBOOK BANNATO IN RUSSIA. (Per una volta li invidio)



Eh su questo anch'io...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> FACEBOOK BANNATO IN RUSSIA. (Per una volta li invidio)



E anche il mercato russo me lo sono giocato...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Probabilità di Default sul debito russo ristimato al 68% .
> Praticamente sta arrivando uno Tzunami su tutta l economia Russa ( e non ), borsa chiusa da 5 giorni e titoli Russi off trade.



Lo tsunami arriverà in Italia, non solo in Russia.

Avremo problemi con acciai, alluminio, idrocarburi, grano, fertilizzanti per l'agricoltura, e chissà quante altre cose che ignoro.

Siamo vicinissimi alla chiusura di molte aziende nel settore manifatturiero, se non cambia qualcosa in 1 mese.

Se la buttiamo sui mercati, Milano -12% in 10 giorni


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche il mercato russo me lo sono giocato...



Puoi usare vkontakte in vpn


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo tsunami arriverà in Italia, non solo in Russia.
> 
> Avremo problemi con acciai, alluminio, idrocarburi, grano, fertilizzanti per l'agricoltura, e chissà quante altre cose che ignoro.
> 
> ...


Si sì certo sarà una cosa “comune”


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Puoi usare vkontakte in vpn



Grazie Ricky,allora mi toccherà imparare a fare advertising anche su vk


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

*
Andrea Romano (PD) contro il corrispondente Rai da Mosca Marc Innaro: "*_*La catastrofe sfiorata alla centrale di Zaporozhye? Per lui è colpa di'“sabotatori ucraini'. E 'l’allarme in Occidente è ingiustificato', perché 'tutto è sotto controllo'. Cara Rai, *_*per rilanciare la propaganda di Putin basta e avanza la Tass. Dalla Rai ci aspettiamo di piú".*


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Ad ogni modo, voglio vedere quanto queste sanzioni colpiranno veramente la Russia.
Forse sul lato finanza internazionale, forse non avranno l'ultimo iphone o la tecnolgia ultimo grido.

Ma hanno cibo, materie prime e combustibili fossili.

Anche se agli occhi del mondo saranno declassati come rating, internamente non so quanto la soffriranno.

Da campare, camperanno comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio: "Non possiamo in nessun modo acconsentire alla richiesta ucraina di no fly zone.
Sarebbe l'inizio di una guerra continentale che coinvolgerebbe tutta Europa."*


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Non possiamo in nessun modo acconsentire alla richiesta ucraina di no fly zone.
> Sarebbe l'inizio di una guerra continentale che coinvolgerebbe tutta Europa."*


Si perché fanno decidere a te, proprio a te che sei esperto di bibite frizzanti


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Non possiamo in nessun modo acconsentire alla richiesta ucraina di no fly zone.
> Sarebbe l'inizio di una guerra continentale che coinvolgerebbe tutta Europa."*


Bravo Di Maio, hai recitato bene il copione. Fai i complimenti ai suggeritori.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Romano (PD) contro il corrispondente Rai da Mosca Marc Innaro: "*_*La catastrofe sfiorata alla centrale di Zaporozhye? Per lui è colpa di'“sabotatori ucraini'. E 'l’allarme in Occidente è ingiustificato', perché 'tutto è sotto controllo'. Cara Rai, *_*per rilanciare la propaganda di Putin basta e avanza la Tass. Dalla Rai ci aspettiamo di piú".*


Ci sono i video delle telecamere della centrale che mostrano i combattimenti...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Non possiamo in nessun modo acconsentire alla richiesta ucraina di no fly zone.
> Sarebbe l'inizio di una guerra continentale che coinvolgerebbe tutta Europa."*



Bah, purtroppo è difficile analizzare la situazione dal punto di vista logico, siamo tutti giustamente psicologicamente coinvolti.
Queste cose risvegliano i nostri istinti e paure primordiali.

Ma ci provo: ad occhio l'escalation è già realta, se Putin non decide di smettere di rompere, il trend è evidentissimo e si concluderà con un conflitto.
Basta vedere da come siamo partiti, con gli Usa che citavano la terza guerra mondiale.

Poi dopo un periodo di denuncie pubbliche e indegnamento dei vari governanti europei, si è passati alla fornitura di armi.
Poi si inizia a parlare (negandola per ora), di no fly zone, però la Polonia è andata oltre le armi, siamo vicini alla fornitura di Aerei da guerra.
Le sanzioni aumentano, i crimini di guerra aumentano, aumenta tutto, piano piano aumenta.

Vogliamo imporre le sanzioni alla Russia, ma per queste sanzioni soffriremo lacrime e sangue per tanti anni anche noi.

Dal fronte Russo idem, da esercitazioni siamo passati ad invasioni del Donbass, dall'invasione del Donbass siamo passati all'invasione di tutta l'Ucraina.

Da avvertimenti di starne fuori agli altri paesi, sono passati direttamente alla minaccia nucleare, dai bombardamenti siamo passati alla distruzione totale e a giocare alla guerra di fronte alle centrali nucleari.

Dall'Ucraina siamo passati a minacce dirette a Svezia e Finlandia.

L'escalation è netta,speriamo bene, va.

Vediamo quale sarà il prossimo passo.

Per me, chi comanda sa già parecchio di quanto avverrà


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Temo che però porterebbe effetti a catena anche in Europa.
> Basta guardare il crollo dei titoli bancari in questi giorni.


nulla a confronto di quello che è stata la crisi del 2008, il problema sarà più che altro russo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Non possiamo in nessun modo acconsentire alla richiesta ucraina di no fly zone.
> Sarebbe l'inizio di una guerra continentale che coinvolgerebbe tutta Europa."*



Qualcuno gli ha scritto cosa doveva dire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*Stoltenberg: "La Polonia non sta pianificando di fornire aerei a Kiev. La dichiarazione del presidente non corrisponde alle reali intenzioni."*


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si perché fanno decidere a te, proprio a te che sei esperto di bibite frizzanti


Ti immagini il destino del mondo nelle mani di Di Maio?


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bah, purtroppo è difficile analizzare la situazione dal punto di vista logico, siamo tutti giustamente psicologicamente coinvolti.
> Queste cose risvegliano i nostri istinti e paure primordiali.
> 
> Ma ci provo: ad occhio l'escalation è già realta, se Putin non decide di smettere di rompere, il trend è evidentissimo e si concluderà con un conflitto.
> ...


purtroppo sto film me lo sono fatto pure io


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti immagini il destino del mondo nelle mani di Di Maio?



Preferibile morire prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg: "La Polonia non sta pianificando di fornire aerei a Kiev. La dichiarazione del presidente non corrisponde alle reali intenzioni."*


 
Possiamo sopravvivere qualche giorno in più.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg: "La Polonia non sta pianificando di fornire aerei a Kiev. La dichiarazione del presidente non corrisponde alle reali intenzioni."*



Era vero, tutta strategia.. ci scommetterei


----------

